# Clomid & Tamoxifen Girls Part 12 and half ;)



## Shellebell

Happy  ladies 



Do you like the name change  I know some people are (sp?) superstitious


----------



## DK

Hope im the first post!!!!!!!


----------



## bubkin

you always bag the first post! lol


----------



## DK

Thats cause im sad and lonely and do nothing but sit on the pc all day hehe! 

How is the blood now bubs?


----------



## bubkin

funny you should ask i just went to the loo and now there is none.  weird, i will def be keeping an eye on it though, roll on this damn scan lol! 

i still think its twins, its strange i feel that way really.  i had a dream last year where i had twin boys, and after what the psychic said about having more than i bargained for ........  arrrrgggghhhhh hurry up friday!


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya DK and Bubs...

Good luck for your scan Bubs you may have double trouble like tums.. 

Strange today sharp sore like pains around belly button area.anyone had this? 

x


----------



## knikki

Hey guys,  hello!!

Bubs- glad to hear the discharge has stopped.  Am sure its nothing, but am sure you could live without the worry.

TK, Rees, DK, Jenny, FO, Shell and anyone else I might have missed - GOOD MORNING!!!

I feel as green as the   today.  Starting feeling sick yesterday and feel really nauseaous now.  Eating crackers by the barrel full to stave off the feelings.  Also got a bad headache and feel a bit out of it generally.  Got a big meeting this morning, so trying to get it out of the way so that I can go home to bed....

Not good!

Have got some good news though, my next cons appointment has come through and is only 2 weeks away, so you never know     I may be able to start my ivf in January.....!!


----------



## DK

Good morning knikki hun how are you?Well silly question really you have just told us! You sure your not preg

xx


----------



## Rees1978

Hey   Knikki,

Poor you honey....what cycle day are you on today? maybe its your bfp hun?   Good news about your appointment fingers crossed eh..x

Bubs,glad your not worried now..and all is ok..I bet your so excited for Friday.

I had argument with hubby last night,feel a bit sad


----------



## DK

Morning rees hunny how are you today?X


----------



## Rees1978

Hi DK Im,bit sad as had argument with dh last night  and have funny pains around belly button every now and then not sure what that is  apart form that Im ok,what about you hun?


----------



## DK

Maybe you about to ov hun?its not always side pains can be your whole stomach and sometimes effects your legs also!

Look at me hehe getting clued up now, all thanks to FF...

Sorry to hear you have row with DH, nothing serious i hope!!!!

I am ok thanks for asking, still in pain with my teeth but not as bad! Sad also as i have terrible AF pains and know she is about to come anyday! My temp is stil up(really raised yesterday but disgarded that as was very ill)but i really hold no hope for this month, today have terrible pains


----------



## Rees1978

Oh DK,Hope your not in too much pain hun..  pull your tooth out...lol 

Oh we have not had bms since sunday as I have been feeling so rough,didnt make my aerobics last week supposed to go tonight but if this might well be ov pains maybe I better not go tonight and get down to business tonight ?

Still pains in belly,started about 7am roughly ..Hmmm


----------



## knikki

It's day 8. so somehow I don't think its my BFP....

Boo!! 

rees - sorry you've been arguing with DH.


----------



## Rees1978

Thanks Knikki.

Hopefully dh will meet me on my lunch break and all be ok..

Oh not and less you are pg and still had a bleed that can happen?


----------



## Fire Opal

Morning ladies

taken an age to read all the pages and now forgotten what everyone said  

just a quicky as need to eat and shower and get to the shop, will be back on about 2 ish to catch up proper like.

toodle pip for now

fo


----------



## caz24

hiya everyone,

i too have just spent ages reading all the posts and forgotten it all ! lol

jenny - wasn't scanned at all my gyno said they just can't do it on the nhs money etc and it's supposedly not proven to work anyways ?!   (not that i agree!) would of loved to have been scanned but wasn't sure how to go about it as I'm on nhs at the mo
they said it's unexplained because i ovulate on clomid and nothings wrong with my DP sperm so there's no reason why it didn't work! - i don't agree with this either really as i did point out i only ovulated cuz of the clomid! - i don't even have periods that often other wise!!

but Ive taken comfort in knowing in going to a proper clinic now least they know what they are doing!!!

topcat i had ovulation drilling and while i haven't gotten pg i do feel like it did help me a little as i didn't ovulate on clomid before the ov drilling i was told my appt for ov drilling would be about 3 - 4 months but i got a last min cancellation and only waited about 2 months in the end. - to diagnose pcos they normally have to scan your tummy so they can see if there are any cysts.

properly been on my diet this week - did the wii fit for an hour and 3 mins yesterday and walked my dog for 40-50 Min's (went out  on my own for 30 Min's then had a walk with DP later) also did the family trainer as well which was good (it plugs into the wii) ate quite healthy as well.

Caz xx


----------



## Topkat08

Woohoo New room eh?! Think the half is a brill idea, think u would of had a room where i didnt write anything if it was part 13   lol x 

Well i did read all the posts but have forgotten them all now   but i will see what i can do...

Bubs hope ur alright hun, roll on Friday hopefully it will put ur mind at rest (unless u R having twins then u'll probably worry more) but u'll be fine hun. If for any reason ur thinking about ringing the docs, do it. Its better to be safe then sorry  

Hay Jenny, thanks for all ur help hun, Hope ur alright. Not long to go before ur weekend break eh?! the month off clomid will do u good n who knows...a BFP for xmas maybe?!  

DK sorry to hear u have still got the toothache hun, roll on the op ay to stop it all   p.s well done on bagging the first post.....again lol x

FO how r u hun?! how r ur new lil fur babies settling in?! x

Knikki how r u hun?! not long to wait before ur next cons app now is it?! x

Rees how r u today?! all good i hope   sorry to hear about the argument with dh, hope it was nothing serious n u can make it up soon  

Caz how r u today?! thanks for ur msg hun, just gotta play the waiting game to see whats going on   hopefully the L&D will be sooner rather than later  

 OI PoDsY where r ya hiding?!  

Sorry if i have missed anyone   

Well this month is a lil crazy compared to the last 2 months where i have been charting... in those ones (one with n one without clomid) i ov'd on cd14 but today is cd16 n still no sign to say i have ov'd!   normally my temp rises after but its still 35.3. I did have a couple of twinge feelings in my stomach lying in bed n have sore nipples (sorry tmi) but that's it. Hmm i dunno whats going on  

P.S at my app y'day my cons asked if i was ''one of those who takes my temp''..... yep n his reply was ''put it away b/c it just reminds u everyday that u have a problem'' so should i or shan't i?! decisions decisions   LOL! x


----------



## elmoeleven

Hello all,

you lot chatter as much as the liverpool girls!!!

Am feeling quite anxious about the prospect of starting on clomid. I have only just finished my last AF so have to wait fir next cycle to start which could be dec or jan!! 

i have had multiple laps with and without dye and a HSG, have been diagnoised with endo, however have been told that its not the reason that i am not ov, have never been told that i have pcos and assume that because i have already had so much intervention that they would have diagnoised this if i had it.

i suffer from migrane and endo pain as it is and am worried about the side effects of the clomid. 

Everyone seems to suffer on it!!!

vicci


----------



## Topkat08

Hiya Elmo, hope ur alright. The clomid effects everyone differntly hun. I only really suffer hot flushes & mood swings but some say taking the tables at night helps with some of them (hot flushes etc) x What dose are u on?! x


----------



## elmoeleven

she has started me on 100. It could be a while before AF turns up so i don't know when i will get to start it!! 

i suffered terribly on zolodex, i would hate to put DH thro all that again! i think i bought out kleenex!!!!


----------



## knikki

hey vicci,

hope you are ok.  did langton put you straight on 100?  I dont think she messes around with anything lower....

hey tk - nope 2 weeks to go to next appointment.  bring it on!!!


----------



## DK

Ladies im really sorry to dampen the mood but im sitting here   and really not sure what to do! Hate feeling like this! x


----------



## Fire Opal

MEN  

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I know i shouldn't be cross but i am,
had a good am and just found out that someone wants the shop in 6 weeks, happy days

I call dh to tell him and then he tells me he's not coming home tonight as he and some guys from work are going to some strange palce in dorset to see some   barrels being burnt and carried though a town so he will stay at amates house  , i said about bms and he said oh well it will be ok, i didn't say much and just said bye,

normally i would be cool wiv it and not bothered but we had bms on mon night and tonight is BMS night, my temp has dropped and i'm getting pains so know its on way Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

rant rant rant Men  

i know i'm being unfair but can't help it,  

fo


----------



## DK

Sounds like your having as bad a day as me FO


----------



## Topkat08

Elmo im sure u'll be fine hun. Once u get over the initial S.E's x

DK whats up?! why r u crying hun?! x

Ooooh FO calm down hun, that cant be good ur blood pressure  JJ, i dont think ur being ''unfair'' but us women seem to forget how the other half feels i think. Just how we need a break from clomid etc men need that break to n just try n forget about the ttc side of life b/c it cant be easy for them either. So try not 2 be to  off hun  is he going straight from work?! no chance of a quick  before he goes?!

Oh yeah i forgot to put this in... have a read of this http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1083090/How-women-afraid-losing-careers-figures-theyre-CHOOSING-adoption-childbirth.html

heres what one said... "Thema Davis: It's the idea of nine months of hell that puts me off the most" if only they knew eh?! x

/links


----------



## DK

Hey TK: I dont no hunny just cant stop crying! I have pains in my stomach and in my knees(funny i know) but get them day or so before  the  comes! I know deep down that its not worked this month and its really hit he hard! xxxxxx


----------



## Topkat08

aww DK i dunno what to say hun   was this ur first round of clomid?! x if so it wont always work first time round but it does kinda get easier in a strange way. Gotta keep ya chin up for ur LM x


----------



## MistyW

Hi folks, sorry not been around much (faulty wiring so things keep fusing and scaring me).  I have read all the posts though.

DK - Don't be sad, sweetheart! Your time will come   And you never know, it could just be around the corner  

TK - I was told appt for Lap & Dye usually takes about 11 weeks, but it came though a lot quicker (about 8 weeks).  It really is nothing to worry about - I got myself in a complete mess worrying about it, and after it was over I felt really stupid because it was absolutely fine. The procedure only takes something like 20 minutes so the anaesthetic isn't that heavy. As soon as I woke up I was eating and drinking and making my way to the exit so I could get back in time for Corrie!

FO - Sorry to hear about your dh.  If I was you I would insist on picking him up and have BMS as soon as you get in (no matter what state he's in).  If he can't (ahem) manage it, pounce first thing in the morning instead.  Staying at a friend's house?? Tell him to get his behind back home where it belongs!

Hey, Elmo!  A fellow Scouser! (Well, I was born there and support the Reds!) You sound like you're in the same boat as me!  I've got Endo and suffer badly with it, migraines also.  If it's any help I've just started Clomid and been fine.  I take it about 7.30 with my evening meal and usually go to bed about 9.30/10.  I don't know if the effect is cumulative, but so far so good.  Mind you, I have just been started on 50mg. If you're worried, why don't you start on the smaller dose and see how you get on?  My consultant says I'll be on 50mg for 3 months, if no results then they'll double it.  Sounds like a good plan, you'll be more in control?

Bubs - how are you doing now? I worked in a doctor's surgery about 15 years ago. If any ladies experienced bleeding in early pregnancy we used to refer them straight to a special clinic to have it checked out.  So whilst it is very common, it's always best to get it checked out.  And nobody is going to think that you are worrying unecessarily.   You might just get your scan a few days early - and find out how many little beans are in there.  

Rees - Hope you have made up with your dh  

Caz - Wow!  Very impressed with all your exercise. I like the sound of these wii thingies.

Hmm, I'm now starting to forget what else I need to say, and I think that this post has waffled on long enough so I'll stop now before it ends up taking up a whole new thread  

Hello to everybody out there.  It's been at least a week without a BFP, so come on girls!  Sort it out


----------



## caz24

thanks misty! - the wii i brillaint!

don't be sad dk your time will come       we know it's hard hun xx

gotta go do some excersise on the wii fit now lol 

caz xxx


----------



## Rees1978

Hey TK,

Yes me and dh are fine now thanks hun,how you diddling? 

I wonder where Pod is  

Oh FO,Men they just dont understand sometimes..hope you ok hun 

DK....You still here? I did reply to ya...

Hiya Caz


----------



## DK

Hey rees yes sorry was just to upset to type!

Thank you all including, misty and TK for your support, i guess just knowing its a  and having pains and maybe a bit of pmt dont help!

I know its the first month and shouldnt expect it to work first month, its still hard as you all know!


----------



## Rees1978

DK ,It is hard honey,I feel like that every month I been taking it since May and every month its a bfn....  we must stick together and help each other through this.


----------



## DK

I know the clinic has said not to test until day 35 so i no there is still hope but you no deep down dont you and i just know!

I know the   is on her way, although my temp is still raised!

I know some of you think im being a bit over the top but i just know  

Thanks rees hun!


----------



## MistyW

Caz - have you thought about asking wii for commission on sales   You are a great advert  

DK - don't sit all sad at your computer, honey. Try and smile and be happy.  I know it doesn't feel like it now, but you have so much ahead of you, so much to look forward to. It will come to you, even if the waiting sometimes feels unbearable.  

Hiya Reesy.  What can we do to cheer up DK?
Here's my contribution... especially for DK...
        and a good old  to finish


----------



## caz24

lol at misty - really gotta go now - talk to you all later xx


----------



## DK

Well ladies i just got a call from the hospital, i have to go in for my op on the 12th my god that quick!!!!!!!

Talk about now   my self hehe!.

Thanks for that misty did make me smile! xxx


----------



## Fire Opal

well i've clamed down, just had a mad clean up in the shop and sorted stuff out, feeling better now.

as for dh, he's going straight from work and as he's on a lift share i has no car to get back to me in, hense staying in Bristol, we live 40 mins away  and he'll be back about 12, so no chance of a quicky 

TK i know its hard on dh and he needs his time, I was mean and said "well its your fault if we're not pg this month" and he said " well its prob my fault anyway"     feel bad now, oops me and my big month  

fo


----------



## Fire Opal

Hi ya DK we all seem to be having one of those days
 take care hun, all will work out in the end

fo


----------



## bubkin

see you have some goo dnews DK,  but you really must try and stay happy even though its hard, you need all your endorphins to help with the babymaking process.  as we all know stress can lead to absent periods so i am sure this does have some effect on ur ov.     spend some time with LM as when the next one comes along it won't be so easy 

thank god i don't feel so sick today really pleased about that,  Misty i have taken your advice if i do get any more i will be sure to ring them 

yeah come to think of it where is PoD

FO  have you had time to chill out a bit yet?  sometimes men say things without thinking, they don't mean to upset us, it can be upsetting for them to see us like this when we have down times, and they need a bit of space to digest whats going on.  i am sure he is probably feeling as bad as you now, because he will realise he has upset you.  Might be worth having a redbull or coffee to stay up..........
Hope you both make up 

Bubsxxx


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya misty  ,sorry late repsonse busy bee at work...

Hey DK,Please cheer up honey       

I love the monkey   

I have to miss aerobics again tonight to fit BMS in,and looking forward to my first follicle scan on Friday...


----------



## Fire Opal

hello Bub i just text him sorry, i would stay up but he's staying in bristol over night and getting his lift share back tmw night. ho hum, lets hope his   little men have stayed in since monday night.

getting dark already, not looking forward to later, fire works and my dogs don't mix,  
hate fire work as they get so upset, so tv on load and radio's and clear the space behind the sofa for tilly dog 

oh bum just heard first bag, poor pooches 

fo


----------



## bubkin

yeah my dog,  who lives at my mums is the same she pants loads and paces the kitchen, hides under the table too bless her. glad you both have made up,  make up sex when he gets home  

i can't wait to get home think i need a soak in the bath   thats if the kitty doesn't decide to jump in a again and claw me to ribbons lol


----------



## MistyW

DK - Sorry to be getting old and befuddled, but what op are you having?  We need somebody to take minutes on here  

Rees - monkeys are great, but bananas are the best...    

Bubs - Glad you feeling a bit better.  Hope the beany/beanies are ready for their pics on Friday.

I'm a real grump when it comes to fireworks.  It's OK on 5 November or organised displays, but people who let off fireworks for any other reason at any other time should be shot   Not fair on the animals.


----------



## Rees1978

Hee hee animals arnt they great.

I bet my little kitty and the big ol doggy will be scared tonight too bless em  

Hiya Bubs,make sure your bath is not too hot honey as you have bambino inside.  

Hopefully me and dh will be made up too after some making up sex tonight....

x


----------



## Rees1978

I like the monkeys too they make me laugh    this ones funny too the red angry one. 

Please hurry up 6pm get me outta er!!!


----------



## Rees1978

Oh Misty I meant I like the bananna's too,going a bit   this afternoon... 

Aand the angry man  

Omg what am I talking about


----------



## MistyW

Hehe, that man is funny! 

6pm feels so late on these dark evenings.  Come back summer!!!


----------



## Rees1978

Misty - Its pitch black...


----------



## MistyW

Only 15 minutes to go and you'll be freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Topkat08

only me  

DK thats good news about ur op hun. Not long to wait then all the toothache will be a thing of the past (not straight away tho  )

Hay Misty, how r u hun?! I wouldnt want to be ur neighbour, especially if u had a gun LOL x
yep been told that the waiting list a couple of months but have told them that we'd be able to make short notice as in 24/48 hours so hopefully that might go in our favor   if im not lucky enough to fall utd before  . 

FO glad ur feeling better hun n have calmed down x  

Rees bet ur glad to be home x 

Have i missed anyone?! sorry if i have  

P.S seen as u all talking about piccies i like these....


----------



## Fire Opal

parp parp hello tk

here, just looked at your chart, what is your temp doing  looking a bit uppy downy

oops just eaten loads of spag bol but loved every mouth full, could eat it again

what ya up to ?
fo


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Everyone,
Did you miss me?  
My new office makes it impossible for me to surf, especially when I'm trying to impress the new boss....they are talking about a big desk re-org in the New Year, so I will try to get a bit more privacy then - missing you guys  

TK,
How did your appointment go?  Sorry to bring up old news, but I just can't go back through 5 days of posts 

Did I miss any BFP's??

Hi FO, hope you are still feeling happy being off the clomid.

Hi Rees, Misty, Jenny, Bubs, Vic, DK, Minxy, Shell - hope you are all ok.

PoDdy


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi Girls

No personals as v tied   

Everyone seems a bit   actually alot   so chin up  

I'm ok, loads of wierd pains, like a stitch but down in right ovary and pains come and go in ribs but not too worried.

Interesting note about opk's and pcos shellbell, I have never had a positive opk on or off clomid but will continue to do them this cycle and maybe carry on after ov if it happens to see if I get a repeat. Anyways I shall not take it for sure, bloods and temp should help get a clearer picture.

I usually take my clomid about half hour before bed and sleep really well the nights I take it which is interesting as I have crap nights when I dont  

Feeling quite tied and my thumb joints keep aching but I'm not too down, just taking each day at a time.

Bubs get yourself checked out!

TK hope you not waiting long!

DK good you getting op soon, you can focus on baby making after xx

fo take a deep breath, DH will understand you just got angry but let him go have his fun x

Rees get down to some serious bms  

Dilly


----------



## DK

YH worrying that they got me in so quick but also nice to get it over and done with!

Just been and had my pic done ready for my licence hehe  

Can i ask! When do everyone take there clomidWhat time of day i mean! X


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Dk,
I'm a little behind...what licence and what op Crikey, I go away for a few days and it's all happening here!
I used to take the clomid first thing in the morning, but used to feel sicky and dizzy and emotional at around 10am, so I swapped to taking it at bed time, didn't get as may SE's, but didn't sleep very well, but that could have been due to the anaesthetic for L&D.

Just saw Tums's news - how exciting! TWINS!!!!
PoD
p.S Uh ohhhh laptop battery is about to go


----------



## PoDdy

Phew, found the charger!
Still here if anyone is around....
PoD


----------



## Topkat08

PoDsY where have u been?! i missed u  .............NOT!!!   the app was a bit of a disappointment to be truthful, was told that i have PCO but all the times i have rang for my results i have been told ''there normal''   signed the consent form for the L&D/Ov drilling. Not looking forward to that but things we have to do   after this month ttc naturally while we play the waiting game   

FO Gawd knows whats going on with my temp, seems to have its own plans this month    the spaggy bol sounds nice, havent had that in ages as dp doesnt like it lol x 

DK its nothing to worry about hun. I had a similar op 2 remove 5 teeth aswell n it was nothing, horrible to be told not to clean ur teeth for a couple of days n not to chew gum coz of the stitches but other then that it was alright. 
What license u gone for the full or u still on the prov?! x 

Hay Dilly how r u hun?! x

Who asked about when we take clomid?! i take mine mid day but do get bad hot flushes   x

P.S PoDsY would u have a look at my chart n tell me what u think is going on pleeeeeassssse!


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello Lady Pod, good to hear from ya, how's things, is the new boss ok or 

Dilly my cycle bud, hows ya ov's   I seem to get ov pains when i'm having a wee  


would have sent this ages ago but as i was writing a firework went off eneded up with one on my lap, nearly on my laptop and the other one on the back of the sofa panting in my ear, seem to have calmed down a bit now,

oo anyone in to silent witness, on at 9 and tmw, good who done it.

fo


----------



## Fire Opal

just to add some thing that is bothering me,

the couple next door are due to have their baby this week, any time,
they said they wanted to start a family and with in 2 months she was pg, 

every time i hear their door shut i think i'm going to hear a baby crying,

we're in a semi and the walls are a bit thin, can hear them when they laugh so know we will hear their little one when it gets here. not looking forward to it, v sad really


----------



## PoDdy

Hi FO,
Sorry to hear your doggletts are suffering.  None of mine (cat or dog) take the blindest bit of notice!  The cats stay out and the dog doesn't even seem to hear the bangs.  My Dh used to work for Guide dogs for the blind - did you know that every year a lot of guide dogs have to be retired due to becoming a nervous wreck after hearing fireworks!  It cost £250,000 to 'create' a fully trained guide dog and years of training.    I hate when people have private displays, especially as they tend to explode lower than the professional displays....

New boss is lovely.  I told him that I was 'under going hospital treatment' so that he knows when I need to work from home.  It's more in prep for next year.  I've been looking into clinic for IVF and if nothing this month, then we are going to press tyhe con for a referral as there is a 4 week wait for an appointment and treatment takes about 10 weeks! (If you start AF CD1 on 1st Feb, the earliest egg recovery you could have is 30 March!  then 72 hours for fert and cell division, then embies put back and officially on 2WW).

TK, I can't believe you didn't miss me...not even this   

PoD

FO, I was just about to post when I saw your post - don't know what to say hun....the good thing is, when it cries all night, you wont be the one having to get out of bed LOL!
I had my sister up at the weekend with my 5 month old nephew, who is just starting teething - put me right off LOL    My sis was shattered by the morning and her and her DH kept bickering....my Dh is my world, I would hate if if we were both so tired we snapped at each other all the time


----------



## DK

ME ME ME i asked aboutt aking clomid! I read alot on here that you ladies take it at night! I have been taking my with breakfast and thought thats wrong!

Sorry for delay was sorting LM out he being a nightmare, bloody went and hid in tesco, i tel ya my heart stopped i was running arond screaming, crying! Little bugger hid in the cupboard!!!!! UMMMMMMMM!        Joys of 4yr old a! !!!!!!!!! 

I have a prov licence tk but am booking my test and want to change my pic, got to change name and address so thought i do it all at same time!   im nervous but it will be so good for me and jack if i can drive! I am VERY agrophobic and dont go out, have not been out alone in 4yrs so i think when i can drive i will be so much happier..Doing my driving has got me to go out alone like i said first time in 4yrs, god it hard! But it will be so worth it when i can take jack to the park and shops alone!

Yh its not the op its self really im nervous about after a few days will be fine as so worth it cause the pain im in now is horrible and sooooooooooo sore so got to be better, its just im not very good with GA and i take a long time to reocver from it! So may be off for few days or just on for 5 mins or get DH to let you all now im alive hehe!  

How are we all Bubs, FO, TK, Rees, Dilly, Jenny, POD, misty, and anyone else i have missed!


----------



## PoDdy

Hi DK,
You'll love the freedom of being able to drive - I couldn't live without my driving licence, I grew up in a remote village, where getting your licence was top priority !
PoD


----------



## Dilee-99

Hey fo togh old news with the neighbours. I went to see my neice on way home shes six months, thats tough too xx pains still there comes and goes.... had not connected it with weeing but maybe some relation. neg opk again but not sure how much I trust them.... My temp not gone up though. small amount of ew cm (soz tmi) but seem to get this most of month xx

Pods ur back....Hi lovely.... dont blame you not reading back, there is alot!!!!!

ooooo I so hope I ov xx


----------



## PoDdy

EWCM - get BMSing sweety!  Thanks for the welcome back.  
PoD


----------



## Dilee-99

but I am day 10, no rise in temp and negative opk.... I have ewcm for weeks?


----------



## Fire Opal

dil make sure you do have bms as even wiv ya temp down it will only go up after you have oved

so get down to it , if my temp goes up tmw am i will be gutted as dh away and we will miss it.   for low temp tmw, my temp has gone up on day 11 or 12 the last 3 months,

tmi, i can feel cm right now, as if it is coming out yuk yuk 

fo


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Dilly,
I second what FO says.  I know you get long periods of EWCM during your anovulatory cycle, but you have to assume that each time you get it (especially around CD10-20, I would say), that you are about to ov.

FO, I will cross everything for you, but it all sounds ok if your Dh gets back tomorrow night   don't forget that spermies can live for up to 5 days in crevices in your cervix and fallopian tubes and acts like a steady supply ready for an egg.
Good luck,
PoD


----------



## Topkat08

[fly]BREAKING NEWS [/fly] 
[fly]IT HAS JUST BEEN ANNOUNCED WE ARE EXPECTING A FLOOD OF CM  [/fly]

I was just about 2 post this n read ur msg FO OMG  u made me giggle,

 £250.000 to train a guide dog just buy them a midget  thank gawd my lil kitty has slept through all the fireworks 

Witwoo PoDsY i forgot about that   can u tell me ur thoughts on my chart plz hun?! its not showed ov yet but on the other i ov'd on cd14, today is cd16 n nothing  and this month i was on clomid 

DK Good luck with ur test hun. U booked it yet?! u really will feel 'free'  bummer about ur LO running off like that...  but good job u found him, playing games with ya x

Aww FO im sorry 2 hear about ur neighbours hun x Ur time will come soon  

Dilly get that willy  ewcm is a good thing so get busy  lol x


----------



## Hope34

Hi everyone


My good news (ish) for the day: results from recurrent miscarriage tests all clear- two miscarriages seem to be down to sheer blooming bad luck. 

TK- I'm loving the breaking news!!

DK- if it makes you feel any better, I feel exactly the same today. My boobs have shrunk and I can feel those fear inducing twinges.... I know what's coming (despite not charting) We can look after each other. 

Bubs- hope you are well and looking forward to scan.  

FO- I have same issues with DH sometimes and at the time I just get it so out of proportion...I know how frustrated you feel but Pody is right- you never now what's lurking around your cervix!!!

Dilly- EWCM tastic....get jiggy!!

Hope xx


----------



## PoDdy

Hi TK,
Your chart looked really good last cycle! 

Doesn't look like you've ov'd yet hun, but don't worry, mine moves around cycle to cycle - I was CD14 last cycle and CD21 the one before    stress can extend the follicular phase (pre-ov), so chill out chick.

I see you got diagnosed with PCO, me too! I also didn't have any hormonal abnormalities, when doing bloods,excess hair, excess weight  but a scan revealed all.  Then when  I had my lap & dye ( which had an 8 week waiting list btw) they found that I had moderate endo  

Hi Hope, that's good news, you just need the luck virus now....who did I give it to?   AF keeps away and you get the well deserved LUCKY BFP.
PoD


----------



## Hope34

Thanks Pody

Please find out who you gave the luck virus to ASAP...I need it!!

Good night xx


----------



## Fire Opal

well i'm off to bed,     x
                          x
haven't read all posts as been watching silent witness,
                       x
must sleep now X,  sweet dreams all you lovely ladies  

fo

 tk, dil, Pod, dk, hope, sleep tight


----------



## Dilee-99

SORRY I DISAPPEARED BEEN BUSY    HEHEHEHE

Still not convinced though as had to go looking for ewcm not free flowing lol sorry wayy tooo tmi!!

I feel good anyway lol!!! ye dunno what I was thinking looking for temp rise der


----------



## Dilee-99

oooo I'm a little excited now. specially reading that your temp gone up day 11 and 12 b 4 fo.

TMI
It was slippery lol! think I will leave my bath til morning!!

ohhh S**t I forgot....think I was meant to met with beds belles tonight, oops this lark drives me  

sorry being selfish I have read abt you all xxx
Dilly


----------



## Dilee-99

I think we will all appreciate our bambinos that little bit extra and our experiences with dp will be that little bit more special so stay    fo and all those with little bubba around them xxxxx

nightall I'm tied lol


----------



## bubkin

good morning ladies   

how are we all today? 

FO  i hope the pooches were not too traumatised last night 

excessivly tired this morning, could have done with staying in bed lol


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Cat x


----------



## DK

Good morning bubs and cat how are you bothxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

DK Morning hun .. I am off out shopping in about half an hour and have to wash my hair !! so must fly (too busy watching the animal programme on tv   ) so got to get the   into gear ..why is it a week off goes so much quicker than a week at work !   

Will try and catch up with you soon   keep        hunny  

Cat x


----------



## Fire Opal

morning all

Bub dogs clamed doen and i spoilt them a bit and let them sleep on my bed last might as dh was away,

woken up by 2 wet dog kisses 

Dk hope ya feeling a bit more chipper today

hi cat was is animal 24/7, me to, that was a BIG horse   

off to walk dog in a mo so back later

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Good morning everyone, 

Oh managed to get bms in last night and put pillow under hips for 15 mins ....uncomfortable 

Gosh lots to read since yesterday evening lovely ladies....

I can only remember half of it now...

Hey Dilly,DK,how you doing? 

TK,How you feeling today?

Bubs,argh bless ya,I could not get out of bed either today..x 

Pods,Welcome back honey,good to hear from you,Hows your new job going then hun?

Knikki,where are you hiding?


----------



## bubkin

enjoy your doggie walkies  FO  

rees i read some where the some women have funny shaped cervix's and some need to lay on their front,  you should try a few manouvers 

Dk,  i am very tired today as i seem to be most days lol


----------



## Rees1978

Hey bubs maybe I will try laying on front and back tomorrow or even a hand stand...lol..I cant do them anyway. 

Argh poor you,cant you go home? x


----------



## bubkin

i doubt it lol,  i am wondering if my nausea was cause by a supplemnt i was taking,  mumomega (omega 3 oils) i stopped takin them and don't feel so bad but it could be coincidence so if i still feel ok by monday i will be tryin them again to see lol


----------



## bubkin

a haaaa,  just looked up the vits and nausea, and it says it can cause nausea, so i won't be taking them for a while lol 
  damn things, lol can do right for doing wrong lol    i will just stick to takin my pregnacare.


----------



## MistyW

Hiya everybody

Bubs - can't you have a quiet half hour kip in the loo  

I've been told my womb tilts backwards!!    Maybe I should try to rotate after BMS, try all angles  
Not sure about the handstand though...

Glad all the animals made it through last night, just hope they don't start again over the weekend - shoot them I say   (the nasty people not the cute little fuzzy animals)

I've had my first Clomid SE.  Hurrah!  Am normal, thought I was missing out   Woke in middle of night feeling sick and when I looked at the window it was all fuzzy and surreal - closed eyes and resumed sleep.  Horrible headache this morning.  Was really tempted to get my Ibuprofen out but went for the useles paracetamol instead.  

My temp charting is strange... 
Started Day 3 - 36.28
Day 4 - 36.65
Day 5 - 37.02 (today)
It keeps going up and up. My chart only goes up to 37.2, I'll be going off the chart soon.

Anyway, I'm waiting for the electrician at the moment. Everything keeps tripping at the moment, suspect we have had a little mouse nibbling somewhere!  We need a new circuit breaker to begin with and then he's going to start investigations.  Sounds like it's going to be expensive    So, if you don't hear from me in a while, you'll know I'm without electricity, sitting in the dark with no heating or food


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Misty..... 

Hmmm not sure about you chart honey,but mine goes a bit all over the place sometimes,maybe it is because you were feeling sicky thats why your temp is high today hun? I felt unwell last week and my temp varied.

I keep forgetting to add my temps to cff chart,will do that today.

Im tired today,still getting funny sharp pains around belly button now and then 

My lillte kitten was scare dlast night bless him,he kept hiding,I picked him up put him on my bed to cuddle him for a bit,arghhh!!! dog kept palying up...Lets hope we dont get many tonight


----------



## caz24

hiya,

feeling a little down today   really tired and been looking at face book 3 of my ex's are on there lol! - not that i'm interested just wanted to see how they looked now   don't know why i bothered 1 looks just about the same but better looking, 1 is pictured with his new baby and 1 has a pic of his new girlfriend in the pic she's skinny and gorgeous and so's he!!! (he was my first) i feel like a right ugly fat old lump of lard now and i can't even produce a baby    

sorry to be a downer girls xxx

Caz xx


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Caz, 

Awww sorry your feeling so down today honey.Im sure your not a fat ugly lard honey...its hard isnt it all this TTC ing and meds that make you put on wieght,I feel like that sometimes..but just have to soilder on..Try to put your chip up babes...Anyway your dp loves you as you are...


----------



## bubkin

caz, don't be silly you split up for a reason, and when you have your baby you will be on top of the world 

i haven't added my ex on ********, infact i don't think he is even on there anymore thankgod.  you'll drive yourself crazy 


Misty wish i could nap in the toilets, might got to the 3rd floor store room and catch some zzzz's lol


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Bubs,I could do with a nap too,tired and mega thursty today..not sure why..

Caz,bubs i right about your ex's.dont worry abou t hem..


----------



## JW3

Caz - i am feeling exactly the same today, loads of pregnant people around here and I've been putting on a bit of weight, had to console myself with a hot chocolate from Starbucks.  I know this is not the right thing to do so really need to snap out of it soon.  Also ran into someone at work who knew one of my exblokes and told me that he'd had a baby -     , its very nice for him really

Misty - welcome to the clomid side effects that's how you know its working  , 

I was really faint and dizzy and emotional this month, really bad.  Went to my reflexologist last night and she said these were the worst side effects she had heard and wondered if the more you get the more its working (I got 3 follicles this month - pity couldn't do anything about it)

Bubs - take it easy,  

Poddy - missed you, good to see you back  

Hi Rees -  

love
Jenny
xx


----------



## caz24

hiya,

thanks girls i know we did spilt for a reason! - he cheated on me! lol    

haven't added any of them - couldnt do that too depressing for words
just feel as though everyone life has moved on and is happy and well - mine isnt, well it is apart from the ttc bit of it, my dp is lovely much better than the rest i can't see many people putting up with this whole ttc thing to be honest, and what with my sadness after another bfn,   , and he's really kind,  

wish i could shift this weight maybe that would char me up a bit - thats why ive been on the wii fit and dieting this week, saw a crappy pic of me that our friends put up of me on ********!

i only joined that bloody site for my niece otherwise i wouldnt of bothered! - think i might give it a rest for a bit 

jenny - i saw a pic of my ex wiv his baby on ******** - felt like i'd been punched in the stomach he never even used to like babys !!! - and try some hot chochlate wiv  mini marshmellows (asda do them) they are so good!

caz xx


----------



## Rees1978

Hi Jen, 

Oh I had those clomid side effects this month,sicky,dizzy and faint,maybe that means my 150mg has worked this month,fingers crossed,first follicle scan tomorrow,oh nervous and excited. 

Pray for ovulation and bfp this month..    

How you doing today hun?


----------



## Rees1978

Hello ladies,

Please can someone look at my chart it seems all over the place?


----------



## caz24

right girls,

going to have a go on my wii fit that usually makes me feel good - in a werid kind of way

- rees sorry never understood those chart thingys prob sure someone will help in a bit    

and it's a healthy jacket potatoe for lunch for me 

caz xx


----------



## Topkat08

Hello me lovely's 

ok i've gotta read n write so here we go..... firstly where is this luck virus?! i think i need meself some of that   

Hope how r u hun?! 

Dilly hope ur alright hun. I agree with ur msg last night about the bambino, it will be ''more special'' but god i wish it wasn't sooo hard  

Bubkin - 2 Days to go (u got me counting down lol) bet u cant wait. How r u anyway hun?! hope the MS is leaving ya be  

Cat hows u?! that teddy was cute   hope ur enjoying ur week off  

DK how r u doing today?! hope ur feeling a lil better   

OI FO where have u ran off 2?!   hope ur alright today x glad the doggies weren't 2 bad last night. Lil Bandit (my kitty) slept through it all lol

Rees hows u?! yep the pillow under ur hips is uncomfortable   make sure ur hips aren't up 2 high as the spermies can flood the cervix n get lost on their travels lol x Big day for u tomorrow (& bubs)  

Misty bummer about having to call out the sparky eh?!   see u have become a true clomid girlie now  have u had any hot flushes yet?! have u tried Co-Codamol, better then paracetamol. 

Caz   sorry to hear ur feeling down hun. That's why u shouldn't look for ur ex's hun   ur time will come soon when ur showing off ur little bambino      

Jenny how r u today?! x 

Knikki, Shelle   PoDsY  

Well on the up side of things for me my temp went up to 35.6 today so think i ov'd y'day     its worked, on the down side of things gonna get ''dieting'' before i have to go in for the pre op thingy, got a BMI of 27 so wanna get that back down to a healthy 23/24   all that thanks to the clomid, all the weight i lost has come straight back on my tum, bum n thighs   did tell dp i'd lose weight after we had the baby but god knows how long we'll be waiting for that 2 happen  

When is everyone testing?! x

TK x


----------



## bubkin

hey TK,  how are you today?  

don't worry about your weight, i am sure you are just fine as you are and dp should love you no matter what 

i am mega dehydrated, so i will be back shortly


----------



## Topkat08

aww bless ya Bubs, go n get urself a drink. Bet u cant wait for tomorrow n come n go   x


----------



## bubkin

yeah i am being impatient and seeing if they can squeeze me in tonight lol DP will be ringing.    bit worried, i think i still am having brown stained cm


----------



## Topkat08

Would ur af be due around this time hun?! Make sure u let us know how many u got hiding in there! Hope u do get seen tonight as it will probably out ur mind at rest (or a day or 2  )


----------



## bubkin

i don't know to be honest TK as i don't have regular cycles.... hmmm


----------



## DK

Bubs if your period is due around this time then you would bleed brown an thats normal..I bleed every 6weeks with jack or maybe you have twin which i have heard(my aunty had 3lots of twins, 2sets died and mc one one alive and healthy)and she blled alot throught!

Always get it checked out though its a must! go to your local early pregnancy unit and they will do tests and a scan for you(for free woo hoo)and that will put your mind at rest hun! Is it brown?red? are you in any pain

Hello TK my friend how you doing hun?missed speaking with you! Look at my chart hehe temp still raised! No im not preg though!


----------



## bubkin

its brown and i do get pain but i don't know if its stetching pains lol its all new to me lol


----------



## DK

With out being to personal bubs please dont answwer if it is, is the pain like a stitch from running? a pain like when your stretching or like when you have deep sex and it really hurts


----------



## bubkin

private scan place has no spaces this eve   so will just has to rest up and wait till tomorrow

its like a dull ache but normally one side. apart from the other day when i got lower back ache


----------



## DK

Well just rest up and wait until tomorow unless the bleeding gets worse! If you really cant hun go up your local hospital and got to EPU(early preg unit)and they will do blood test and scan tonight for you!


----------



## Topkat08

Hay DK how r u today hun?!

Bubs i back what DK said, if it is worrying u go 2 the EPU hun n they do what they need to do 2 put ur mind at rest. x


----------



## DK

You know im right bubs hehe you really need to rest and going to the epu will put your mind at rest will do blood test to make sure your hormones are rising, they will also scan you(you could see your babies   tonight)and they wont think anyoff you if thats what your worried about, god every 6weeks i was up there with bleeding or something hehe!

Hello TK my friend how you doing hun?missed speaking with you! Look at my chart hehe temp still raised! No im not preg though! 

Just spoken with gemma our fertilty nurse and i have to have a blood test to check my preg hormones to make sure 100% im not before the GA on wed else i wont be having it done if i am!( Very doubtful i am though    )  xx


----------



## bubkin

but don't i need to be registered with midwife for that??  as i am not booked in yet


----------



## DK

No you dont!

There was women there like 4-5weeks just found out but bleeding

Every hospital is differnet but mine i know you dont and would say EPU are all the same really!

Just think its free hehe and youl see your babies     tonight and peace of mind that there ok! x


----------



## Topkat08

hay DK

Im alright thanks hun, dont rule out being pg as u just never know untill af comes. Its not uncommon to have af type pains during the early stages of pregnancy as u well know so try n think positive   or else   lol x


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls,

Bubs- good luck for the scan - can't wait to hear the news from it  

DK - hope blood test goes ok, like TK says you could get a bfp, didn't you have a few follicles at the scan?

TK - positive thinking for you  , its rubbish this weight thing isn't it, just look after yourself sometimes its too hard to diet with all this without going mental I think

Caz - Wii fit & jacket potato that does sound like you are being very good.  I am following your lead now and going to the gym tonight, then think I'm going on the internet to find a meditation cd - I need to chill and relax more

Rees - sounds really positive good luck for the scan, am thinking positive for you that there is good follicles there and you get a bfp    

Was feeling down earlier but have managed to pick myself up and get back on track - musn't let this beat me.

Love
jenny
xx


----------



## DK

Thanks TK and jenny!

Have my bloods done tomorow so it will be ofical now either way hehe! xxxx    xxx


----------



## Rees1978

Thanks jen...roll on tomorrow!
 
Glad you feeling positive again and you have picked up  

Hiya Bubs,Good luck for scan tomorrow,sorry you couldnt go tonight...nevermind not long.. 

Yo TK..Hows it going? All well I hope? 

Yesterday I had sore sharp pains by belly button and my temp rose today,can you view my chart? Mmm dry mouth too...


----------



## bubkin

right well been on phone to gp, - they are shut, phoned nhs direct,-they are unable to forward a request, spoken to sister surgery, they are unable to help, said phone medway hospital, spoke to them and they said they have no early pregnancy unit and are unlikely to be able to help me unless i go up to casualty and they will send down a gyne.  

i will just wait till tomorrow unless it gets bad.  what a hooo haa


----------



## bubkin

everyone has gone...... lol


----------



## Rees1978

Thats what I was thinking Bubs...

Where are you all


----------



## elmoeleven

knikki said:


> hey vicci,
> 
> hope you are ok. did langton put you straight on 100? I dont think she messes around with anything lower....
> 
> hey tk - nope 2 weeks to go to next appointment. bring it on!!!


yes it was Mrs Langton, straight onto 100, god help DH!!!!!


----------



## harmony802005

hi there lovely ladies sorry i haven't been on but things haven't been so good went to go and see my gyn Dr today and he is so mad about things he didn't even know i had lost the baby or that i had been in last wk in hospital basically i  shouldn't of been let out of hospital also  i needed to have an op as i have a huge cyst on my ovary which thay never told me about,he wanted me to go back into hospital today but i said no as i couldn't plus i didn't want to have 2 separate ops so i have been put down for having my left ovary taken out and the lining of the womb i have been put on the emergency list so shouldn't take long i hope,i am so so mad i am looking into suing the hospital as i have been treated so so bad for over 3 years,just wanted to let u lovely ladies know wat was happen,how is everyone else on here got so much to catch up on xxx


----------



## elmoeleven

OMG you lot can talk!!!

I am at work so can't really spend to much time on here, just wanted to hak everyone for all there support and welcomes so far

vicci


----------



## Dilee-99

hi all
sorry harmony for everything you been and going through.

Feel ill today dizzy,sick and sooooo tied, negative opk and pg test (felt that ill). A bit better this eve and going for a curry round my sisters now lol!!

ewcm less today....more like creamy so shall see what happens,

gtg as reading and screen making me feel icky xx

dilly


----------



## harmony802005

r dilly thanks hun hope u feel abit better soon hun xxx


----------



## knikki

Hey guys,

Harmony - hello hun.  it's nice to hear from you, even if you are having a rubbish time of it.  Hope you are coping ok.  

Vicci - don't worry about the clomid.  the side effects are all different from person to person and you never know it might only take one month's pill and you might get a BFP!!  That's all it took for bubs.

Bubs - Hope you're ok and that the brown stuff disappears soon.  ROll on your scan!!

TK, FO, Rees, Dilly -   

Not got much to say been asleep all day as I still feel icky.  Taken loads of migraleve so hoping the ickiness will vanish soon.

13 days to go to my cons appt.     bring it on!!


----------



## knikki

Hello to Jenny and DK too!!

Sorry DK - I know how much you hate being forgotten.


----------



## PoDdy

Hello all,
I'm in my pyjamas already LOL!  These dark nights.....

Hi Jenny, thanks for the welcome - keep your chin up sweety  

Hi Bubs,
Good luck for tomorrow hun!  

Hi TK  

Hi Rees, looked at your temps and it all looks ok.  Just wait and see - remember that temps make more sense when the cycle has finished.

PoD


----------



## harmony802005

dont blame ya poddy hun being in ur pjs its so so dark now,how u been hunny xxx


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Harm,
I'm fine thanks, more importantly, how are you?  Sounds like you are going through an even rougher time than you have had previously.  Lets hope the Dr sorts you out.  Think carefully before heading down the legal route sweety, that could be 100 times more stressful than you think and lawyers letters are pretty horrible, I got one when I was in a car accident that wasn't even my fault and I was shaking with worry, luckily my insurance company sorted it all out.  Try starting with going through the complaints procedure at the hospital and write to your MP.

Lots of   for you and Claire
PoD


----------



## harmony802005

hi poddy sweet ya i had to make a claim before when i was in a car accident,i just feel if i had got the right treatment maybe i wouldnt be in pain,maybe i wouldnt be losing my ovary and maybe i wouldnt of lost my baby i am so so mad at the mo it all,wat gives em the right to get important things from me i didnt know i had a large cyst that should of been oprated on grrrr arggg,i dont really care about money but in a way it wld help as claire has had alot of time off due to me being in hospital over 100 times in 3 years hun its more that i dont want it to happen to anyone else as its the worse ever hun xxx


----------



## DK

Good morning ladies!

How are we all this morning! Just getting little man ready for nursery(9-3 woo hoo) then off to the hospital for my pre ops and to have my bloods done!

Think i know the results though, feel even worse this monring that ^WITCH^ is coming, temp dropped to! 

Bubs good luck with the scan hun please let us know the results! xxxxx


----------



## bubkin

good morning ladies  

Harm i feel bad for you, things have a bad habit of kicking you while you are down, i hope you and claire pull through and get the treatment you need as soon as possible. 

ladies thank you very much for your good luck wishes,  i got the feeling today will drag!  its ages till 6pm,,  just hope everything is ok x


----------



## Fire Opal

morning all

you lot to chat loads, just read 4 pages, 
got my book yest " taking charge of your fertility" so sat at work and read that, its fab, loads of info.

not sure know online today   to all

well we had a funny night, off out at 7 for a curry with friends so text dh at work that said BMS when you get home,

was in sexy undies and lying on the bed when he got home, great fun, then went for a curry, eat loads and came home, we said we would have bms when we went to bed but felt so full, we did do it but we couldn't stop laughing as we really full and jiggling around mad us both feel sick  

this am temp is still low and have ov pain on both sides, TMI noticed i had bad ov pain when i had a number 2 this am,  hurts if i stand up straight, just like last month even though not taken clomid this month.

dh is home at 1 so he's walking the dogs for me 

good luck later Bub   keep us posted,

fo


----------



## Fire Opal

ph hi ya DK didn't see ya there

fp


----------



## bubkin

FO  your seductive charm worked then lol   my poor DP must be starved, but don't want to do anything at the mo just in case it makes the brown worse.  had a feel last night cervix still closed and very high so its still good sign,


whats your plans for this eve FO?


----------



## Fire Opal

you take it easy hun

no plans tonight, chillling out and trying to eat less  

how about you, you must come on and let us know about scan later TWINS   

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Good morning,

How are we all today?? TK,DK,Dilly,Caz,Pod,Knikki 

,I have only just got to work,so have not had time to read the pages yet,but I will shortly and reply.

Guess what great news I have finally a follicle and ita 20mm which is good Im waiting to ovulate so its bms tonight    but my right ovary is to lazy this month..

So      bring xmas bfp...


----------



## caz24

hiya girls,


hope your all okay today had porridge for breaky - although to be honest didn't eat much of it as it didn't taste that nice!, (hopefully I'll get used to the taste) was looking through all my old weight watchers/slimming world mags and found some tasty repices to do next week (once we have been shopping)
I'm at work this afternoon (work in a charity shop, also doing ecdl once course has finished I'm going back to work part time i have m.e but it's a little better now) anyways life story over - best to start getting ready I'm still in my PJ's lol!!!!!!!! - it's so cold today  

whats everyone doing at the weekend 

harm -   

Caz xx


----------



## Fire Opal

Rees thats fab news get going with the bms

wish i could have scans, they don't do them in wiltshire  

well best my as in to gear, have a shower, food and off to shop at 1,
sun is shining and all is ok today

will be back on later from work

toodle pip

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Thanks FO...

You better get moving then hun....


----------



## Rees1978

Where are you all ?


----------



## bubkin

i was gonna say the same thing lol


----------



## bubkin

oll now you have gone rees lol


----------



## Topkat08

Afternoon girlie's

How r we all?!

Hay Harm how r u hun?! so sorry to hear that ur not feeling any better. Things seems to kick ya when ur down. Thinking about u hun  

Not long to go now Bubs before u find out if ur having   /    or      lol x how r u anyway?!

Rees how r u?! good news about ur scan hun, better get  a.s.a.p lol x 

FO u naughty  bet dh had a nice surprise   lol hope ur alright x

Caz bummer about not liking the porridge, sure it will start to grow on ya soon   

DK DK hope ur alright?! how did u get on at the hospital?! x

Hay Knikki, hows u stranger?! 

 PoDsY 

Have i missed anyone?!  

Well temp is really really weird today, its shot up from 35.6 to 36.2   but apart from that im alright i guess x


----------



## bubkin

i'm not too bad tk, got a bit of a stomach ache at the moment but other than that i am good.  

hows you? i'm looking forward to the end of the day have decided mmmm chinese for dinner, no doubt it will give me heartburn but hey


----------



## knikki

Hey guys,  

I've been to the docs for some pills for my migraine.  feeling a bit better!

bubs - good luck!  i am all excited for you.  

tk - i'm ok hun.  counting the days down until my appointment.  12 days to go, i think!

hey rees!!    allo, allo, allo.

FO - how the sexy underwear going?!  

how's everyone else??

N xx


----------



## Rees1978

Hey 

TK,I feel positve today,bought sexy night ware for tonight...lol...   

Im so please about my scan and ovulation..its finally happend. 

The nurse was very positve for me and they were so lovely.but I hated waiting in the clinic with all the pregnant women  

They also said that I should not have ben on 150mg of clomid as this dose was too high for me thats why I felt so ill last week.she also said that it is illegal to be given it unless you are giving something like a consent form,any dose above 100mg is not legal.she said keep taking my metformin but no clomid for a cycle..but fingers and toes crossed for this eggy!!

How you doing TK?.Strange about your temps,mine are weird too.

Bubs hello there,are you excited about your scan?


----------



## bubkin

yeah rees thats due to the risk of ovarian cancer.

yeah i'm excited but also very nervous lol


----------



## bubkin

TK, as long as you temp stays up for 3 days i would say you oved on cd16 

Rees have looked at your chart too, beginning is all over the place but its looking like you might be getting a pattern 

i still think vaginally is best as its not gonna be effected by the air you are breathing in and out   I know you ladies don't like doing things like that


----------



## bubkin

sorrt tk i mean CD17 lol going mad lol


----------



## Rees1978

Bubs,good luck hun   my dh says I should write to the other hospital and complain.

Knikki     allo allo allo to you too..not sure if you have read my last two posts,but how you doing my dear?  

Its friday!!! wehay!! whats cooking for everyone tonight then?


----------



## Rees1978

I agree bubs it looks like my temp has being getting lower and shot up yesterday as im ovulating also I had those pains so they must of been beacuse of that.. thanks hun


----------



## bubkin

probably,i was in agony when i ovulated lol


----------



## Rees1978

Looks like its just me and you bubs 

 wheres everybody?

i really fancy a glass of wine but better not as its between ovulation now!


----------



## Fire Opal

yoooooooooooo hoooooooooooooo

only me, 

 tk your temp is mad, looks good though hun, keep at it, my temp is the lowest its every been  , hoping for a rise in the next few day  , having lots of ov pain today, both sides,

Bub can't wait to hear about scan  

Rees hows you?

nik the sexy undies is always a winner, its like dh has opened the best xmas prezzy   he's got a thing for french niks, he he, 

well nearly the week end yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya FO,

sorry yo hear you have ov pains but its a good thing though isnt it. Im more positive today after scan as proberly read my other posts...got to get down to business tonight until tuesday... 

Take it dh liked your underwear then fo? I took a leaf out of your book hun and bought some new nightware for tonight   hope dh likes it!!! 

fancy a glass of wine,not sure I should as its bms times..Mmmm maybe get a pizza tongiht to save time cooking..a bit of fatty food wont harm ah!

How are you didling anyway? anything planned for tonight?


----------



## Topkat08

BOO!!!

hay Bubs not long to go now   got me counting down for ya   theres no way i could take my temp down stairs, especially having to take it when af is here urgh lol 

Rees if u fancy a glass of wine then have one, it wont affect ov hun. No point putting all the good things on hold   

Fo Fo wasnt expecting to see u on yet   glad u n dh had a   good night x 

Cant do sexy nightware, feel to big   but might try n change that   lol x 

Tummy Tum where are ya hiding hun?! x Hope ur alright n putting ur feet up


----------



## Topkat08

Just thought of a question....

If i ov'd on cd17 does that affect when i can do a hpt?!   x


----------



## Rees1978

Huray TK there you are!!!

Go on try the nice nightware,you never know.....


----------



## Rees1978

TK you take your HPT two weeks from the day you ov? thats what the nurse said to me today,as im ov tomorrow day 16...hey your close to me TK 

Lets pray  we get our BFP'S we MUST think positive


----------



## Topkat08

I dont feel comfortable with the sexy nightware, feel 2 fat at a   size 14   

Yep im keeping my fingers n toes crossed     really hope it works as ive got no more clomid   so ttc nayurally


----------



## Rees1978

TK..I bet your dp loves you the way you are so he'll love it but at the end of the day its what you feel confotable in ah hun 

Oh I dont have any more clomid hun so I am the same as you


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello, been working on a couple of wedding rings but needed a break so thought i'd say hi,
Oooooooooo forgot to say i got my book by toni weschler, its fab, can't put it down and have leart so much

do you know that a mans   has to swin down a 20ft tube even before it gets to Mr winky   
can't belive they then have the energy to get up our pipes   poor little chaps much be cream crackered, 
they prob see the egg and think i can't get in there 

Tk I know how you feel as i have put on a stone in 2 months but dh seems to really like it and undies lighten the mood. me now size 12/14, 

chilled night i front of the box with my new book, me thinks, get dh to cook,

Rees have a glass if you want one, life must go on, I had a friend who didn't know she was pg for 4 months and she had done speed   smoked weed  and got drunk loads, she has a fab and healthy 11 year old girl, thats fine.

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Oh my word fo she did comsume a lot your friend  

Its nice isnt it fo to relax on a friday at home in front of the tv...

You know what I might have that 1 glass of vino


----------



## MistyW

Hi everybody

We have electricity!!

Can anybody clarify the situation on alcohol?  I thought you couldn't drink anything whilst taking Clomid?  I fancy a glass tonight, but it's my fifth pill tonight.  What should I do?  Maybe wait until tomorrow and have a drinky for Strictly and XFac

Rees and TK, how strange you are both on similar cycles... because I think that luck virus may have divided and a bit has made its way to each of you    

TK - A size 14 is NOT fat, my dear!!! Get those fancy pants on and strut your stuff    

Bubs - Can't wait to hear the news of your scan when you get back.  Hurry home and log on!!!

DK - Hope your pre-op went well.  When is the op?

Hi to FO, Knikki, PoD and everybody else


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya Misty,

How you doing hun,good to hear from you.

Regarding the glass of wine I think it all depends how you feel in your self? what mg are on?if you feel ok then the one glass wont hurt  

I agree TK 14 is not fat..so get sexy pants  

Bubs not long to go hun..


----------



## Topkat08

Well taking ur advice girlies n biting the bullet just for my dp  gonna do some online shopping   lol x 

Hay Misty how r u hun?! if i remember right someone else asked about drinking while on clomid and u can but apparently u get  a lot easier x

Blooming hell FO no wonder we ain't utd yet! poor lil beggars are 2 knackered x they should do Red Bull for spermies  

 at ur friend, thanks God the baby was alright. We had a neighbour who was addicted to Heroin, when she was 8 months pg... u couldn't tell   poor lil boy was born addicted to the drug n was in the special care unit for 3 months  

Ok changing the subject a lot and be warned tmi coming up (even though i should really know this by now  )
 when ttc is it only the ewcm that gives u that chance?! If it is creamy not 2 think but not watery (sorry tmi) is that no good?! x


----------



## Topkat08

Just found this.....

Q. Can u drink alcohol while on clomid?!

Best Answer - Chosen by Voters
I know that you shouldn't drink while you are trying to conceive but I drank heavily once a week while on Clomid. My husband and I tried for almost five years to get pregnant and after being "good" for so long and nothing coming of it, I decided to do what I wanted to do as long as I knew without a shadow of a doubt that I wasn't pregnant. If I was in my two week wait, I would skip the night out.

I also want to say that while I was on Clomid, I didn't get pregnant. I gave up on the meds in June and ended up pregnant on my own!

My suggestion is this: If you want to drink while you are trying to have a baby, then go for it. I'm sure I'll get chastised for making that statement but if you are like my husband and I and have been trying for so long, you deserve to be able to "be yourself". You cannot let trying to have a baby completely dictate your life. I would suggest though that you do like I did and lay off during your two week wait. That way, if you do end up pregnant, there's no chance that you've caused any harm AND you don't have to wonder if you did anything to harm the baby.

Good luck to you on your TTC journey! I know it's a long, hard road. If you ever need someone to talk to about it, feel free to give me a shout.

And then this.....

Clomid and Alcohol
Question: If you drink alcohol while taking Clomid, will that affect your chances of getting pregnant?

Answer: Alcohol consumption will not interfere with your Clomid prescription. However, if your partner consumes alcohol, this can decrease your chances of conceiving. Alcohol consumption in males can interfere with their sperm's ability to fertilize the waiting egg. 

So treat urself to a glass of wine... but not ur dp/h lol x


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya TK

Read that,it was interesting,I suppose dh can have one or two eh?

I am not sure about cm hun,i get all confused as when I look at mine Im never really sure 

Sorry I cant help hun....

I am logging out now,maybe back tomorrow but out for the day and tonight its   and take out..

Have a good evening everyone..

Good luckk bubs and hello Knikki not sure where yove gone.

 Jen,DK,Pod,Dilly,Caz speak soon


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Rees, sounds like u've got a nice evening planned hun. Have a good night   lol Talk 2 ya tomorrow if ur on. 

take care  

OI Bubs hope evrythings going alright hun. U'll be having ur scan in a min   make sure u let us know how u got on?!


----------



## DK

Hi ladies sorry i have not been on all day! Had a long day!

God you aint missed me then hehe! 4 Bloody pages to read hehe!

Bubs good luck with your scan(which you prob had now)   for you hun!

Pre ops went well and im all set for the op! WED 12Th is D Day hehe! So might not be on much!

TK, Rees, misty, FO, knikki, How are we all ladies!

God what a cold night it is!  xxxx


----------



## knikki

Hey guys,

Just a quickie from me.  I've had a glass of wine already!  After a couple of years ttc you do think b**gar it!  And if i had a pound for every person who had told me they got pregnant when drunk, i'd be a very rich lady!  

I am dying with anticipation about Bubs.  Calling Bubkins - I am really excited and hoping that you saw 2 very healthy heartbeats inside you waiting to come out.    Come out in 8 months or so that is!!

Had 2 friends give birth this week.  2 more to come next week or so.  Ugh!!  I must be a real b**ch to be soooooo jealous!

Am amsuing myself by thinking up random names for kids.  Have decided that if I am due to give birth next december I will go for random xmas names - I'll be having 2 girls obviously....  and they will be called Holly and Robin!!!

I must be drunker than I thought - I seem to be having a mad rant!  Please make me pregnant soon or I am going to go even more insane!!

Hello to FO and Rees with your sexy undies -   

TK - I feel fat at a 14 too, but if your DH like sexy undies.  Go for it!  

Hello Misty, Jenny, the lovely DK and Podsy!  

Right then, I am off to serve up my tea.  Have a nice night.


----------



## Fire Opal

evening ladies

Bub's Bub's Bub's where are you, how did it go ? tell us soon

TK well done get those sex kitten undies on, i find now that my   is bigger that i only wear frech niks as it covers up but looks sexy,  

as for cm, its got to be wet and watery, thinner, this book is great even has pictures of cm  

who else is still online ?


----------



## MistyW

TK - That's great news!  I can get drunk, whilst dh stays sober and I rant at him   Only kidding, neither of us really drink much, but we do like a little tinkler now and again.

DK - Glad the pre-op was OK.  So next Wednesday is the day!  Hope it goes well  

Knikki -     I like the insane you!  Holly and Robin have to become a reality    

Bubs - please let us know how you are

FO - your book sounds yuk  

Have fun everybody and forget about dress sizes, just shake your   no matter the shape or size


----------



## Fire Opal

all right nik

One warning is that i drank once on my clomid days and i was really ill next day, mega hangover, shakes, not good,

I only drink now when af comes along, 
the odd glass can't hurt.

this book is fab, so much info i can't put it down its TAKING CHARGE OF YOUR FERTILITY
got it off ebay, all info you ever need,

fo


----------



## Dilee-99

Hello ppl

Doing my late night catch up as usual!! 

Bubs how did you go? ok I hope, we are here for yopu when u ready to share your news xxxxx

TK,PODS,MISTY,DK,FO NIK,REES   

A couple of comments then....

I think alchohol like eveything else, moderation and individual xxx I'm going to a party tom night and gonna let my hair down!!

Bubsy..... temping down stairs!!!! sorry TMI where?how far in? do you squeaze it with your pelvic floor or what? I might consider it but dont wanna fail and use thermometer orally again after lol. Maybe I better invest in a spare first!!

FO - hows it going cycle buddy? cm is watery,thin....maybe slightly creamy. Pain is little and on and off. Not holding out uch hopeof even oving at mo but bmsing all the same  

CM..... SO IT DOES NOT HAVE TO BE EWCM.....THOUGHT THIS WAS FERTILE CM I GET EWCM nearly all month which I gather is also a symptom of pcos, can be a real pain as over lubricated   gets very frustrating!! Any advice?? The clomid not helped!!!

Dilly


----------



## sweetums

Hiya Ladies!  Just doing my umm... weekly    check in!

The suspense is killing me for Bubs!!    or !!! 

Just to throw my 2pennies worth in re alcohol, I drank throughout TTC, with the exception of 1 month where I lived like a saint, didn't go out at all, and was miserable!  I don't think you can put your whole life on hold while ttc.  Obvious rider with this is moderation!!!!

Sexy undies mmmmmm... Anything to bring a smile to what can sometimes end up a chore in these situations a good thing   

Hey TK - I'm good thanks hun!  Am taking it easy.  The tiredness is the worst thing, and am just starting to get a little nauseous, but nothing to bad    How you getting on this cycle back on the madness?

Hiya Pod, FO, Rees, DK, Dilly   

Bubs....   Hope to hear your news soon  

Take care girls 

Tums xxxx


----------



## MistyW

Hi Tums
So the dreaded nausea has started.  Glad it's not too bad  
I think you're all right about the alcohol.  I normally just have a little bit here and there, but it's scary now I've just started Clomid. 
By the way, are we having a tropical cyclone, or is this just a hot flush  
Bubs - hope you're OK.  We're all thinking about you  
Dilly - can't help with the cm   I just don't know  
FO - I've just put a bid on a second hand one on ebay.  Hopefully I'll win  
Knikki - How are you today.  Sounds like you were having fun last night  
DK - How are you today?  Anything planned for the weekend?
Rees & TK & PoD -     BFPs for all of you of this month, and all of us too  
Hiya to everybody else


----------



## knikki

Good morning!!

I am good today.  Seems to be my first migraine free day for nearly a week - yippee!  touch wood....  

Bubs - you are very quiet.  I hope it is because you are too busy celebrating and choosing names!

Hey Misty - I'm good thanks.  Only a quiet night in in front of the tv, but it was nice to have a few drinks and chill out.

Hey tums - where is everyone this morning??

Hey dill - hope you have a great time at your party tonight.

FO - glad you are finding the book good.  keep thinking about trying to buy it, but given that it is male factor we have an issue with i really dont think it matters what my cm is like cos I am never going to get pg naturally anyway.  anything in there about male factors??

tk, pods, rees, DK  - hope you are having a great weekend.


----------



## Dilee-99

Morning all

Just popped in to see if Bubs has been in for a   but she hasnt yet  

    everything ok for you Bubs!!

I slept soooo much last night which was nice but missed my reiki treatment this morning grrrrrrrrr and lept out of bed for a pee before temping grrrrrrrrrrrr  

Glad you migrane free knik, I get them too although only one or two a month and I find them completly debilitating  

Nice to hear you doing well Tums and not too much sickness, little bambinos must be nice and cosy in there xxxxxx

Dilly


----------



## Topkat08

Hello girlies,

not very busy in here today i c  

Tummy Tums how r u hun?!   sorry 2 hear about the tiredness, just take it easy. Are u starting to get a  yet?! 

*shouts* OI BuBs where r ya hiding hun?! the waiting is killing us  

DK glad the pre op went well hun. how r u today?! all well i hope  

FO sex kitten undies eh?! never called them at   hows u today?! x 

Misty hows u?! sure a drink wont hurt ya hun, but u might find u get  a bit easier  

Knikki how r u hun?! are u on the gd ol clomid yet?! x 

Dilly bummer about missing ur reiki but u must of needed the sleep   how r u anyway?!

Rees hows u today?! the morning (well afternoon) after the night before   hope u had a good night hun   remember nothing but        

 PoDsY x

Cat, Shelle  hope ur both alright  

Sorry if i have missed anyone   x


----------



## Dilee-99

hello TK 

OMG just got a faint    on my OPK. This is the first ever line at all!! Its faint and I know you can have false positives with pcos but Its sooooo exciting!! I got ewcm but its quite thin and not stretchy but maybe it will come. cervix are high and open!! OMG TMI lol.

Dont want to get too excited but its bmsing for me in the next 36 hours wooohoooo xxxx


----------



## Topkat08

Woohoo Dilly got news about the opk stick hun   for a min i thought it was a bfp- baby in 9 months   better get ur sex kitten undies on hun   & nothing but        for u this month x


----------



## Dilee-99

yay thanks honey, can just give it our best shot lol!!! gonna do opk's all day  

Hope you are ok today, your chart looks good too    

Keep thinking about Bubs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Topkat08

Well sending ya loads of   

Yep im alright today thanks hun. I've sent bubs a pm, thought she would of been on to let us know how she got on, starting to worry a bit 

Would u say i ov'd on cd16 or 17?! i say 16, bubs thinks 17 

http://www.glitter-graphics.com


----------



## caz24

hiya girls,

did a pg test (1 day early) and it's a bfn - again   - oh well guess it's not going to happen now, last lot of clomid here i come looking forward to being able to drink again, and onto iui next.

DP is cleaning our carpets with the rug doctor thingy - but doesn't seem to be working right   might just be our carpets cuz they are quite old.

hope your all having a better day than me 
Caz xx


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Caz,

Sorry to hear that its a bfn for u this month hun & that ur not having a v gd day 

Do u know when ur due to start IUI?! u might get a bfp ttc naturally... ur never know. Clomid stays in ur system for 60 days after u finish it so theres still some hope   x


----------



## Topkat08

For everyone having a bad day.........



We'll get there in the end, we must believe that


----------



## Dilee-99

sorry abt your BFN caz, think about having clean carpets and you still got time before xmas to get a big BFP. At least you have a plan for whats next     to you xxxx

TK - I think you ov'd after doing temp on 16 and before temp on 17th, you cant pin point the moment but the rise shows it has happened so I always think its between the last low temp and the rise xxx Ye thought abt pming Bubs.....Hope its just because she happy and busy celebrating     xx


----------



## Dilee-99

got to go get on.... will pop back later


----------



## caz24

thanks girls,

topcat not sure when we'll start iui yet - waiting or appt - think they have to refeer it to the docs then he refeers it to the clinic   hope it's not too long after christmas.

ive got 1 more clomid then least i can take a break then - don't think i'll get a 'natral bfp' i always think weve been trying too long for that to ever happen but would be brillaint if it did.

course i feel sad today   ,  bit fed up at the mo with the whole ttc thing and the clomid taking it's toll
making me moody and hot and cold ect ect!

anyways looking forward to watching the x factor tonight

hope bubs is okay  

take care girls xx

caz xx


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello all

Tk how's tings? my temp went up this am so  for US both.

Dilly thats fab it looks like you ov, we just have to wait now,

Hi caz, soz to hear ya bnf but its not over til af shows her ugly head, we're have to be put on waiting list after xmas as i'm 36 in june and i can't get a free go at ivf if i'm 36, so time is running out,  

Hope Bub is ok, no news is good news,

well just had dh mum and dad here for lunch from wales, their on there way to the airport for their hols.

busy tonight but will be back on later to catch up,

its   raining here  

fo


----------



## caz24

on the good side i have lost 2lbs this week - arcording to the wii fit....


----------



## DK

.
Good afternoon ladies!

How are we all today?

Getting worried that no one has from bubs hope she went ouk and is out celebrating the news!

TK how are you hun?

Pod, FO, caz, dilly, tums, mistyhope your all ok! Xx


----------



## Topkat08

hay Caz, theres no such thing as ''trying to long'' stranger things have happen and our time will come   we're always here for  

Well done on the weight loss hun  

yep looking forward to x-factor tonight, but i really hope Mariah Carey doesn't sing one of her screechy songs  

hay FO   how r u me darlin?! good news about ur temp going up today, fingers crossed for this month     
I bet it was nioce to have ur in-laws over x lucky devils off on hols eh?!  

DK how r u?! im with ya on Bubs, but hopefully she's alright n just celebrating. x


----------



## DK

TK: I have pm'd you hun! x


----------



## harmony802005

hi ya ladies not staying to long just wonder if anyone has heard from bubs at all even though i am not posting alot i am still reading wat everyone is putting,just wonder how her scan went yesterday?,how has everyone else been ?xx


----------



## knikki

Hello,

Hi Harm, how are you today?  is your op all arranged now?

Hey DK, Caz, Misty, FO, Jenny, Pods and anyone else I have missed.  

Rees - whatcha!!  

Bubs - my husband thinks I am ridiculous because I've been checking this site all day to see if you are ok.  Hope you are hun.  

TK - I am off the clomid for good.  thankfully.  cons have now confirmed that everything is fine with me, but DH's sperm is not good, so waiting for ICSI treatment, should find out on 20th Nov whether we start tx in Jan.   

How is everyone else today?  Any news?


----------



## DK

Hey harm how are you hun Where abouts in essex are youim also in essex!

Knikki thats great news hun dont be leaving us clomid girls now will you!!!!! hope the ICSI works for you and your soon on here with your  

Hey rees hun you had a nice day


----------



## knikki

Hey DK - i wont be leaving this thread.  As mad as it seems, you guys seem to be the only ones who understand how i feel these days and I am desperate for the day that we all have  s.
  and can live happily ever after.

Find it mad that I have worried so much about bubs today.  Never even met her, but I so hope everything is fab for her.

We all deserve it!!


----------



## Fire Opal

Hi all

I'm the same want to hear from Bub's, have kept pc on and keep popping back to see if she has been on.

Mad aint it.

fo


----------



## knikki

hey fo,

how was your day?

it's mad, but its kind of nice at the same time.  At least we all care!


sexy undies today lady?!!


----------



## knikki

Just realised how random my comment looked re the undies....  

Sorry!


----------



## Topkat08

Only Me..... Again lol

Still nothing from Bubs   hope evrythings alright   x 

FO ur as bad as me lol x 

DK hows u?! i've just replied to ur msg hun  

Hay Harm how r u doing hun?! Hope ur taking it easy  

Knikki bet ur glad ur off the clomid?! bye bye to the horrible side effects   fingers crossed for the 20th, lets hope its news u want to hear  

Right gotta get on but will keep popping in to see if theres anything from Bubs


----------



## Dilee-99

hello ladies,

checking out for Bubs again! Glad I'm not the only one who cant stop thinking about Bubs!!!

I been out buying undies today lol    

Had a secong positive opk, dp is not home though!!!!!!   last might and will get it in morning and hope it will be enough!!!!

Hi to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## harmony802005

hi there ladies just came to check if any infor on bubs still nothing hope she is ok,i havent been good really hence why i havent been on here for abit,i am very dosed up on pains meds at the mo so if i spell wrongly forgivbe me lol,i am from harlow hunny,did anyone see the hero song by x factor ppl omg i was in tears so glad its gone to number 1,hope everyone is ok and having a good weekend xxx


----------



## Fire Opal

TMI WARNING

medical based warning,

ok right i feel i know you all v well and we can talk about stuff 
well, the other day in the shower i noticed a little lump near my  botty hole 

can't believe it but asked DH to  have a look, we laughed so much but he did,
I think i have a v small Hemorrhoids  (piles) ( farmer giles) yuk yuk 
it itches a bit but no pain, it can only be the size of, Well dh just said its " bigger than a grain of rice but smaller than a baked bean"   

has any one ever had this, could the clomid cause it, and no TK we haven't  been marmite mining 

fo


----------



## knikki

I must be soooo impatient.  Still no news from bubs.  

FO - your last post made me laugh.  am sure we have all been there...  marmite mining made me smile  
my dad uses the terminology chutney ferreting which always makes me laugh!
i've had piles, but nothing to do with clomid i dont think...

Hey Harmony.  thinking of you.  

Hey Dill -  you could be   as I type.  Hope DH liked the undies!

TK - definitely glad to be off the clomid.  feel a lot more normal and a little less  
just hope cons tells me i can do icsi in january....  and doesn't make us undergo more sh***y tests.    

Yo DK, Rees, Misty, Pods and everyone else!


----------



## Dilee-99

Morning all
TMI WARNING  

FO - I see you are enjoying the clomid break......... Not an SE of clomid as far as I know. A "pile" is inflammation of the vein or artery around your anus/rectum. External Piles are often due to skin irritation however,what looks like a pile is not always a pile and they are often misdiagnosed as piles. Some causes include CONSTIPATION, ANAL IRRITATION,FLUID RETENTION/PRE MENSRTRAL SYNDROME & MENSTUATION,HIGH BLOOD PRESSURE,OBESITY,PG,EXCESSIVE INTAKE  OF ALCHOHOL OR CAFFIENE. If it does not go away in a few days go tp gp as there are other anal problems which present like piles such as an anal fistulae,fissures or abscess which may need treatment. I never had them and am no expert but hope that helps lol  

kNIK I understand how you feel abt waiting fir isci. Are you seeing same cons? We have just been reffered on and have appin Jan with new cos but convinced it will be ages before they actually get round to doing tx even though all background investigations been done previous....... Still hopefully will be my BFP before then     

Harmony hope you are at least pain free . The x factor song is nice, it makes me cry too lol.

DK hope you doing ok, Roll on op day, then you can re-focus on that BFP  

TK Hows it going? Cant wait to be on 2ww for first time knowing that I ovd although not convinced till temp   is red hot!!! My temping is a mess kep doing it early or late and having wine grrrrrr!!


Caz hope you feeling a bit more cheerful   Is very hard and frustratig when you feel its time to move tx on and "you are flogging a dead horse"  . I hope you dont wait too long and that your iui is a big fat positive pg    meanwhile try to enjoy xmas and some quality time with your family as you will need lots of support    

Cat,Shellbell,Misty, 

Hows Rees?

Worried about Bubs now...... maybe they kept her to do some monitering or something, She will come when shes ready to let us know         

 

Once you have LH surge then ov, does the LH die down and give you negative opks


----------



## knikki

Hey Dilly,

Sounds like you are in exactly the same position as us.  We are waiting for our next appointment with a new cons.  Have been passed along...  Had all the tests with the other clinic, so am going to be really fed up if they want to start doing the same tests again just to check the results....

Hoping they put us on the waiting list while they do the other tests...  

I have checked OPKs after the day I got a smiley face and the smiley face had vanished.


----------



## DK

knikki, dilly good morning ladies how are you both today?

TK, FO, Pod, Bubs(where r u), rees, harm, misty, jenny, caz and other ladies i have missed(sorry)...... How are you all

Dilly thanks hun for reminding me hehe trying to forget it  very nervous not of the op of the GA its so un certain aint it!

TMI  Well today im on day 33, (cheap pg test of ebay and a VERY faint line, read after 2mins) so did a clearblue and it says "not preg" so am confused ladies! Been getting AF cramps quite low like where my section scar is so im confused, is  on her way? I checked my CM and my cervix last night and i have creamy CM and very high and closed cervix what does that mean?? My temp is rising does that mean  on her waySorry if i seem thick!

XXX


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi Knik 

thats cool about opk thanks, I'm gonna keep doing them cos been told pcos gives false positives and I got cheap ones so why not!!

Ye I reallt think they will want to do some tests again like check dp's sperm yet again and it all takes time for apps etc but hopefully they will put you on list from first consulation if they agree with the iui plan. Its frustrating! Are you NHS? We are and when you learn what other ppl go through I realise and appreciate how lucky I am to be getting free tx xx


----------



## Dilee-99

Dk you are not thick! Do you know when you ovd? when did your temp first rise to its highest this cycle? Was the cheap test an early 10mmol test?


----------



## DK

Dilly: I fill thick hunny! The hospital first thought i hadnt ov'd but then said i had over stimmed so was unsure of what was going on!

Acording to my chart it said day 17 at first now its changed to day 24 so im 9DPO! Im on day 33 now! 
Yes it was one of those cheapy ones 10mmls..

Day 28 was when it was at its hightest(but i was poorly so was told to disguard it) other than that today is the highest its been! Check out my chart hun you have to change it to celius for some reason! x


----------



## Dilee-99

TMI TMI TMI TMI TMI TMI TMI TMI

hmm I can only view your october chart?? Not sure but can tell you that Bubs got faint positives in cheap sticks 10dpo and they are designed for early pg so thats good news for you. She did not use clearblue or tesco (cant remember) until she was 14dpo (I think) so it is early. They say your temp shifts just after you ov and stays up til af. Many people see a big dip in temp one day before af so if its still up this is also good. If it went up...thermal shift and stays up for more than 18 dpo very likely you are pg. I would do the cheap ones if you have them for the next few days then do another clearblue maybe 14dpo. Not sure abt cervix, I think high is good and I dont go on open or closed as mine always open.


----------



## Dilee-99

OO FOUND YOUR CHART....JUST LOOKING NOW


----------



## knikki

Hi Dilly,

Yeah we are NHS.  We get 2 free goes at IVF and then have to pay at that point.  It is frustrating, but it will be worth it eventually, hopefully... 

Hi DK,  sorry I cant help with your questions, I'm rubbish at the technical stuff.  Where's pods when you need her?!?!  Fingers crossed for you though hun.  I think i'd pass out if i ever saw even the hint of a line!


----------



## Dilee-99

ok your chart though you ovd day 17 cos you had 3 highest temps in a row but then it dropped. Looks almost certain you ovd 24th so you are 9dpo today and if you had a faint line on cheap one I think you are looking very very good. I would stick with cheapies if you feel the need to do them and keep checking then do a clearblue 14 dpo. Look back through the posts and find when Bubs did her tests if you really worried about it.

Personally I think it all looking very        for ya x


----------



## bubkin

DK said:


> Hey ladies sorry i have not been on since friday i ahve had a manic weekend and couldn't get to a comp.
> 
> news is............ 1 bean on board and on healthy heart beat, i do have pictures not like you can see much but i will up load them when i get a chance tonight
> 
> DK. i got faint positives with them for several days before i done a digital as your hormone trebles every 3 days, so keep doing them and if they keep coming up with a line then i would do another. remember some womens hormones don't allways get as strong so fast, so just hang in there, sounding quite good
> 
> as dilly has just said. it is 9dpo, and i got my first line 9dpo and tested with a digital at 13dpo


----------



## Dilee-99

BUBSY BOO CONGRATULATIONS HONEY!!!!!!!!! SOOOOOOO GLAD ALL IS WELL, WE HAVE BEEN WORRIED LIKE PARANOID NUTTERS LOL


----------



## knikki

yippee!!

so glad everything is ok bubs.  was beginning to worry!

   i'm a happy girl now - i can leave the computer again.  Had it surgically attached to me for the last couple of days.

Really, really pleased for you hun.


----------



## Dilee-99

ITS A GOOD WK END!!!!

I GOT MY POSITIVE OPK,
BUBS IS OFFICIALLY WELL AND TRULLY UTD!

WITH THAT I'M OFF TO BMS


----------



## DK

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYY BUBS lovely to hear from you u hun every one has been so sweet and worried about you!

           So glad everything is ok and you saw a heartbeat! .
..

Re me! hehe....Just got DH to check my c again and he says its extremly high, very hard and closed bubs is that a good thing?

Thanks dilly, aint holding out hoope as they said i didnt ov so maybe  just aint going to come this month hence why C still high

As for + not sure maybe a blip? Shouldnt be having these cramps like this should i?normally when AF comes i get these pains but within a day or so she is here i have had these about 5days now! No blood AT all! xx


----------



## bubkin

DK, I am still getting pains like that but i think the pain are all normal and as we are all looking for symptoms i am sure that is what is makling them seem worse.

a high closed firm cervix is indeed a good sign, as this haapens when pregnant too,  it goes high to prevent the cervix being damaged and stays closed to keep the pregnancy in.    

i found i got a slightly stronger line when i peed on my sticks in the afternoon rather than a first morning.  and at 13dpo i did it after work so about 6pm lol 

next time try a cheapy one first to see what the line is like


----------



## bubkin

thanks for all the congrats ladies


----------



## MistyW

Bubs - That's fantastic news.  Can't wait to see the pic of your little beanie  

DK - Ooooh, that is sounding so good     Keep peeing on the cheapy sticks     no evil AF

Dilly - Congrats to you too!  It is indeed a good weekend.     your BMS has done the job  

FO - I got that book off ebay.  Hope it arrives soon, but I won't be looking at those pics - YUK!!!

Help needed - can't find where to chart my temps   I don't think the first round of Clomid has worked.  I feel normal.  I want some more SE so I know something going on in there  

Hellooo to everybody else out there


----------



## Fire Opal

yoop yoop yoop      Bub so good to hear from ya, theres been women all over the country waiting to hear fom you, thats great news hun, weel done,

Misty enjoy the book 

Thanks for replies to my earlier TMI post, will give it a week and see.  

all right Dill, hows you, good news with the opk, its now a waiting game for us, my temp was up to 36.7 at 8 this am then went back to sleep tut tut and woke up at 11.30 temp was then 36.9 all looking good for us  

Morning DK I know its hard and my first month i did 5 tests and got mysefl in a right flap, hang in there, not over til af comes,  

Hi ya Nik ( with a k) how it going

TK OI  

well lazy sunday, nimals clean out day and a trip to the tip, been sorting out the shed,

all the best ladies

Fo


----------



## caz24

hiya girls,

hope your okay,

feeling a little better today weighed myself and I'm 12st 13 1/4 ! and was 13st 2 last week so really pleased about that! - although i have worked for it every pound!!! might go on the wii fit later  

had boiled egg and soldiers for breaky they are so nice !!! lol - might treat myself to a hot choch later with some mini marshmellows in them  

dilly - thanks - i am fed up wiv the whole clomid now but glad it's nearly over only 1 more to go and we can have a break afterwards hopefully iui isn't too long to wait  

to those of you that are   this week will think    for you 

so glad your okay bubs   xx

Caz xx


----------



## Topkat08

God u lot can chat....a lot lol

Gonna try n remember them all but if i cant i'll get round it it eventually  

Bubs soo good to hear from ya hun. Im glad u saw the heartbeat, hopefully u will be able to relax n enjoy ur pregnancy with ur one lil beanie  u had all of us back n forth waitin for the news...   lol x

FO hows u hun?! sorry cant help ya with the *ahem* but if it doesnt go in a couple of day u should deffo go to the docs   

Hay Harm, how r u doing hun?!  

Hay DK hows u today hun?! x sounding good about the + test hun  

Knikki lets hope u can start ICSI in Jan, they might need more tests but i dont think (well i hope) ur not waiting 2 long  

Hay Dilly & Rees hope u making the most of the wkend   x (better still hope  ur dp/h's like the undies  )

^Shake^ PoDsY where r ya?!   

Caz, Shelle, Cat, Jenny & anyone else i have missed x

Well i dont know whats goin gon with my temp, dropped down to 35.8 this morning... but my chart is saying i ov'd on cd17 so why is my temp low


----------



## Fire Opal

helloooooooooooo TK

ya temp is up and down like a fidlers elbow  

hope ya having a groovy sunday, don't think much of this weather, just cleaned out bunny and g pigs and making a start on Degu's, the 2 new ones are doing ok, might to a meet and greet later and see if they fight   they get on, 

well much love to all on this mad and long journey, may we all stay happy and healthy no matter what  

FO


----------



## Topkat08

lol FO u come out with some funny thing x

Yep the weather is horrible,  down   Puddy cat has gone mad today, he wont go out b/c he doesnt like the rain so he's jumping around the place like a mad thing  

Hope the meet n greet goes well n they dont fight  

Tk x


----------



## Dilee-99

Hey peeps,

 GRRRRR A CHANCE WOULD BE A FINE THING, FAMILY HERE WATCHING FOOTBALL......OUT ALL AFTERNOON SO GONNA BE TONIGHT NOW. A FAINT LINE ON OPK THIS AM COULD BE COS EARLY OR THAT LH DYING DOWN....... WHENS IT TOO LATE. TEMP NOT REALLY SHOT UP BUT TEMPING NOT BEEN TOO RELIABLE. 

ALSO WHILE I'M AVIN ONE MY SISTER HAS TAKEN TO CALLING ME EVERY DAY TO ASK BABY STUFF LIKE HAVE YOU DONE YOUR OPK YET? GRRRRRRR ITS DRIVING ME NUTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TK I hate to bring bad news honey but if you sure your temping has been accurate its looking like maybe you did not ov? the chart picks it up after 3 days of high temps but if its dropped back down below previous temps i think maybe it has not happened or maybe it was immature? did you have anything else to go on to help you confirm day 17??   I'm wrong   

FO You reallt are a cracker    xxxxxxxx


----------



## Dilee-99

also TK are you having bloods day 21 and 28?


----------



## Topkat08

hay Dilly bummer about the family, u should of locked them out   i would have a word with ur sis if its getting to u hun.  

My temp hasnt dropped below the coverline & there are 2 days where my temp has been higher (cd1 & 7) im not having bloods taken. Hmmm i dunno whats going on   where's PoDsY when u need her?!  

Oh yeah one more question... How come on this chart i have a solid red line but on the others its a broken line?!   x


----------



## Rees1978

Allo allo allo

Good afternoon girlie whirlies, 

Sorry I have not benn on yesterday or earlier today as I have been busy was out all day yesterday and been up early for rememberance sunday today and few wines after so feeling pritty knackerd now,but managed to fit in the inportant BMS Friday and about 10 mins ago!! 

I have read some pages girls but so much to read,and forgot now,wine in system  

How are you all? DK,Dilly,Pod,TK,Knikkie and anyone Ive  missed


----------



## caz24

hiya girls

having an okay day watched the second half of a film we was watching last night b4 DP fell asleep (never back down it was called) also did an hour and 10 Min's on the wii fit, and had an healthy dinner of fish, veg and new potatoes, (DP had pie) - didn't fancy a roast today so prob have it in the week. DP is out walking our dog (it's my turn tomorrow!) it's so cold again today.

Caz xx


----------



## Topkat08

hay Rees how r u doing hun?! 
Sounds like u have had a busy day   lol yep these girlies can chat, dont come on for 1 evening n have 3 pages to read  

Oops i forgot about remembrance sunday  Just getting the dinner on nice roast dinner with all the trimmings   , we dont do the 1'o clock stuff n good job coz dp hasnt long been up    LOL

Hay Caz hows u hun?! x


----------



## Rees1978

Hey TK...

We are doing roast too..so hungry,.

Hoep you ok hun sorRY I have been so busy,very tried...

Speak tomorrow as gonna log out.Enjoy your roast x


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Rees, 

hope u enjoy ur evening hun x 

Talk 2 ya tomorrow x


----------



## DK

Hi ladies how are we all??

Nice to hear from you rees!

Thanks for the pm TK means alot hun!x

Sorry i have not been on much, been in bed all day not well 

xx


----------



## harmony802005

oh sunday roast yummy,claire is doing fish and chips and peas and we got cake and custard for afters yummy yummy,
Hi ya tk hun how have u been,ya i have been so so i havent been able to go out at all so i done my food shopping online from asda and it came today such a better way of doing it and its good cause claire doesnt have to keep going shopping plus she forgets some things sometimes lol,i am sooooooooooooooo cold,
Hi ya bubs glad to read ur news hunny its sounds all fab,did thay say how big bubs was? xxx


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Harm how r u doing hun?! sorry to hear that ur still not able to go out. Have u had any news about having ur op yet?! 

lol we're having choc cake with custard for desert x 

hay DK sorry 2 hear ur not feeling v well hun. Whats wrong?! No problem about the pm hun. Happy to help   x


----------



## DK

Hey harm glad to see you on and not feeling to bad hun!

Your not that far from me im in basildon hun! Be nice if we could chat!

Tk: How are you hun?? Having a nice sunday relax Jack has goe to bed bless him says he tired, so hope he dont fall asleep yet pest else he be up at 3! He is a terrible sleeper! Not sure hunny y feeling poorly, very dizzy and lightheaded! Cramps fill alittle worse!  

xxx


----------



## harmony802005

hi tk hun
Well all i know is my gyn has put me on the list and its class as an emergency so i am hoping it should be very soon,he said normally it takes 2 to 3 months but cause mine is an emergency then it should be with in a month hun,i just cant go though this anymore i know hopefully it should be all over but that doesn't help me now hunny,so how u been in urself xx


----------



## harmony802005

hi there dk hunny nah u r not far im in good old harlow lol such a nice place not lol so how r u? xxx


----------



## Topkat08

Harm i really hope it gets sorted soon x im alright thanks, just everything out to get back to my nails   x

aww bless him Dk. looks like ur gonna have one early morning   hope ur feeling better soon x


----------



## strawberryjam

Hi

Hope you don't mind me joining in, I am on my first cycle of 100mg (not my first of clomid though) I had a headache for the first 14 days of cycle and it returned again 6dpo do you think this might be the clomid still? you can see how long by looking at my chart!!

Thank you for any replies and just also wanted to say congrats to bubkin, it is so lovely to hear of a clomid bfp, gives hope  

x


----------



## Topkat08

Hiya R.J 

Welcome to the clomid board hun   sorry to hear about ur headache, it probily is the clomid. Some of us girlies suffer with S.E's the whole month  

How many cycles of clomid have u done?! x

Just looked at ur chart... How long are u cycles?! chart is looking good   

good luck on this journey hun   x


----------



## Fire Opal

hello all

just got bored so have made a fruit cake, ready at 9, yummy warm cake

soak in a bath and so to beddy by's

fo


----------



## strawberryjam

Thank you, Maybe I am just going to be one of the unlucky ones who have SEs all month. This is my first at 100mg I had 2 at 50mg before it was realised that I needed my tube removed. My cycles do fluctuate so this one could be between 31-33 days. I am trying to stay positive but this is my first month post tube removal and I can't help but think that would be too lucky! Thanks for  
x


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Fo hows u hun?! ur proberly in the bath now but atleast u know i've replied 

Hiya R.J (hope u dont mind me calling u that ) im sorry to hear about u having to have a tube removed  It must be horrible but there is still hope that u fall pg this month... stranger things have happened 

Compared to ur other months of charting this month looks to be a bit more steady so   

are u having hot flushes or just the headaches?! i get the hots all month... not a sexy look 

sending loads of sticky vibez n.....


2 all x


----------



## bubkin

hi harm,  thanks for that,  it is 2mm and my sac is 18mm 

i am off to bed ladies will be on again tomorrow all day at work yippy lol 

night night 

bubsxxx


----------



## DK

Good morning ladies! How are we all today??

Everyone at work today?

FO, Bubs, RJ, Jenny, Misty, dilly, Pod, Rees, harm, caz (and anyone else! )  

Im just get LM ready for nursery 9-3 woo hoo! I Was in bed fom 6.30 last night i tel you im sooooooooo tired! Jack on the other hand bless him didnt go til midnight    poor DH...Left for work at 6 he will be tired tonight!

tk: hun my temp has dropped only to 36.75 which is lower than yesterday but same as sat so is that ok or does that mean AF coming it seems to be around tha tgo up then that, go up etc can you take a look please hun! 

Going toget my bloods done today couldnt do them sat(my nan come with me and she starting to fill unwell bless her)


----------



## strawberryjam

Morning,

Topkat, I have no problems anyone calling me RJ! I got hot flushes at the beginning of my cycle and something in this household that is called the clomid rage  

I think my chart looks the best it has ever however temp has dipped this morning, I am hoping that it is one of those things. I don't feel myself though slightly sicky, headache and I am so tired if I am not pg then I think I am coming down with something  

Hope everyone has a good day today, I am working and I really don't want to go  

 to everyone


----------



## Fire Opal

morning all, TK, bub, Dk, RJ 

happy days, i have a ov line 3dpo.   

we're all looking good this month and all pritty close again.

well its tipping it down with rain, going to get v wet walking dogs,  

fo


----------



## bubkin

good morning ladies how are we all

i didn't get chance to put pictures through the scanner last night so i will do my best to do it tonight.  
if any one is on ******** i will add them there this afternoon as i can take pictures of them from my digital camera


----------



## Rees1978

Good morning girls,

Monday morning   

How are we all todat,sorry I could not chat much this weekend,been a busy bee.

Did everyone have good weekends?

TK,FO,DK,Dilly,Bubs,Harm,Caz. 

Knikki   

Welcome RJ to Clomid thread?

xxx


----------



## Fire Opal

HI ya Rees

good weekend cheers, mostly at home pottering about,

how about you?

Bub if you want pm me your ********, no worries if not but would be nice to stay in touch in the future, that also goes for you TK, you to are my ff chums, I know it would then make us v real so i'll leave it up to you guys.

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Hey FO, 

Glad you had good weekend hun,ours was very busy out and about and fitting in the bms too  

I am on my two week wait now...   but got to have anouther shot of bms tomorrow night  

I cant be botherd to work today..


----------



## DK

Hi FO, bubs.

Im on ********, whats your name or email address and ilass you both  

xxx


----------



## Rees1978

Hey DK,

How you doing?


----------



## DK

Hey rees hunny how are you?? Are you on ********if so om me your name or email address we can chat!!!!

Whats your plans for todayxxx


----------



## Rees1978

Hi DK,

Im ok hun got the monday feeling going on,hows you?

Im at work honey until 6pm then off to my aquatone...busy busy hun. Access is denied for ******** at work as everyobe would be on it I suppose. I do have a ******** account so I will pm you my name and email hun and I can accesss it in the evenings and weekends?

x


----------



## caz24

morning girls,

we can't half chat lol -    just read back and forgotten most of it!

had a healthy breakfast today of branflakes (wasn't too bad actually) and a warm cuppa got work again today so best to have a shower.

and the weather is just awful!!!  cold and raining      - roll on summer! thats what i say!

reese - good luck for you 2ww hun    

rj - i luv that name! the hotflushes and the mood swings are horrible in clomid!

fireopel - i always get soaked walking my dog! and my dog jumps through all the big puddles think i need some wellies lol 

how are you topcat, dk, bubs, sorry for those of you ive forgotten 

caz xx


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Caz,

How you doing...Oh I love a warm cuppa tea when I get to work after waiting for bus in the  

Thanks for sending me good luck


----------



## Rees1978

DK,

Did you get my private message hun?


----------



## knikki

Hi guys,

Happy to send you all my ******** details, if you want them!  Will pm you.

Bubs - love to see your pics!!


----------



## knikki

Did anyone get my message or did I manage to delete it?!!

Sent it to DK, Rees, TK and Bubs.


----------



## bubkin

yep i have it


----------



## knikki

Thanks bubs.  meant to send it to FO too....god I am rubbish this morning.

pm coming your way to FO!


----------



## Fire Opal

Hi all

If we do all join up on ********, can we be carefull and only talk about ttc over pm as some of my friends don't know about my fertility

hope you understand

cheers

fo


----------



## bubkin

yep thats fair enough, fertility on here and friendship on ********, sound like a plan


----------



## Rees1978

I agree lovely ladies..

TTC on here and freinds on ********  

Good plan


----------



## Fire Opal

well i'm off to work, being good and not taking my laptop with me as have lots of work to do
so will not be about, off shopping after work so will catch up wiv ya all tmw

much love guys  

take care
FO


----------



## JW3

Just quick post as real busy this week.

Bubs glad the scan went well,   would love to see the pictures if you get them on here.  

  lots of positive thinking for everyone else wait to see if there are more bfps this month.

Having a month off myself which is good seeing as how off to Marrakesh on Thursday - can't wait apparently there are going to be loads of celebs there.  Maybe it will just happen without the clomid - praying it does that would be great   don't want the side effects again.

Love
jenny
xx


----------



## Topkat08

Afternoon Ladies,

Only got another 3 pages to catch up on but will do me best 2 remember  

Hmmm from the sound of things im the only one without a ******** account   but i have msn   lol x

Urgh there is a 5 year old on Maury (american chat show host) who weighs 230lbs that's 16.4 stone and shes 5     another women feeds her 1 yo fried chicken, chips, doughnuts & all the other stuff that she shouldn't be feeding him & a 7 mnth old that weighs 43lbs (3 stone) it makes me soooo mad b/c there not think about their childs health problems. They are already out of breath from a 1 min walk   

Anyway down to business.......

DK hows u hun?! sorry 2 hear about ur nan not feeling very well hun. I havent had a chance to look at ur chart yet but i will as soon as i have posted this  

RJ hows y today?! lol @ the clomid rage... yep think we all have had that (out poor dp/h's...bless em) Really hope ur coming down with a happy 9 month pregnancy n not a bug  

FO me online buddy   hope u didnt get 2 wet walking to doggies  not long to go before u close ur shop eh?! bet ya cant wait. Ur only a day behind me... ur 3dpo & im 4    for this month x

Bubs hows u mummy?!   hope the M.S creeping in on ya  

Rees hows u?! on the 2ww eh... do u know how many dpo u are?! fingers crossed for this month  

Hay Knik hows u?! thanks for ur pm hun not being rude but havent got an account  

Hay Caz hows u?! glad ur getting on with ur healthy eating ready for the   

Hay Jenny, hows u?! roll on Thurs x good luck on the month off, the break will make ya feel ''normal'' x 

Mrs PoDsY where r ya   *cries* i *sniff* miss *sniff* u  

Sorry if i have missed anyone  

Well got some news... my temp is back up the 36.3 from 35.8 so i dunno whats going on this month lol but i got a letter from the hospital saying that the wait for the L&D/ Ov Drilling is approx 11 weeks so if i dont fall pg this side of x-mas/ new year.......Bring on the alcohol    lol

P.S when is everyones otd?! 

P.P.S off the have a look at ur chart DK x


----------



## Topkat08

Me again......

DK just had a look at ur chart n its not looking that bad hun, all i can suggest is... wait n see what its like tomorrow. x sorry i cant offer more help at the mo   x


----------



## Rees1978

Hey TK,Great to hear from you hun.hows things then tk?

Whats your email address,pm me if it if you want to hun.. 

Well when I had my scan on Friday she said you should be just about to ovulate so I think it was saturday so does that mean 2dpo? roughly?? 

 

xx


----------



## Coffee republic

Dear lovely ladies,

  Start clomid today  !

Wouldn't it just be amazing   to be pregnant for Xmas..... fingers crossed for all of us

CFx


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Rees,

yep if u ov'd on Sat (roughly) then u would be 2dpo... whats happening with ur chart lol x I'll pm u that addy now hun  

Hay CF, welcome to the clomid room hun   good news about u starting the clomid & fingers crossed it works for u   what dose have they started u on if u dont mind me asking


----------



## Coffee republic

50mg a day for 5 days.

Umm... seems about standard? Being the impatient person i am wondering whether 75 or 100mg is better ... but thats what i've been given

Cf x


----------



## Topkat08

CF i think 50mg is what most cons start off with. Have u been asked to have a blood test?! x


----------



## DK

Hey CR welcome to our little room, we chat alot so be prepared to have a lot of catching up to do hehe!

Hey tk: Thanks for looking at that hun, as you can see its up one day down the next so its not unsual and when    arrives am i right in saying it will drop below the cover line

Am off for the beta bloods once DH is home! should have results tomorow! Not holding out though!

Thank you all for the Pm's and support means alot! XX


----------



## Rees1978

Hey TK,Not sure whats happening with my chart,why do they only go up to day 14? how do you get the rest of the chart to add temps hun? i fogot to take it yest and today   think I just got your pm too  

xx


----------



## Coffee republic

Will be doing a day 21 progesterone... ohh fingers crossed

CF x


----------



## DK

Ladies can i ask how long are lutal phases normally?x


----------



## Topkat08

DK when af is on her way u temp will drop but not always below the coverline. Mine seems to drop 2 days before af comes but it doesnt drop below coverline till a day or 2 into af x good luck with ur bloods   

If u have a textbook cycle (28 days, ov on cd14) then the luteal phase is ''normally'' 14 days but some women have a long luteal phase. It will all make sense when u have completed a month or two charts x

Rees when u lod onto the other FF site click on the date on the calendar at it should take u to where u can enter the data hun. Hope this helps some  

CF when u have the day 21 blood test, ur cons will get a copy of the results n see if u need a higher dose. have u been put of clomid b/c ur not ovulating or for a little ''boost''?! x


----------



## Rees1978

TK I have realised now,done it,although im two days behind forgot to take then   hmm my chart is all over the place


----------



## harmony802005

Hi there ladies
i want to start off by saying what has happened to this weather,it has got so dark feels like nightime already grrr argg stupid weather,anyways how is everyone today on the most dull day lol? xxx


----------



## Topkat08

Rees u gotta remember to take it hun lol then ur chart will make more sense  

hay Harm hows u?! yep im with u on this blooming weather... apparently we're expecting more floods   it just goes to show how much we're  up our poor lil planet   roll on the trips to the moon


----------



## harmony802005

oh i wld love to live in space i would like to live on saturn thats my fav planet ok i am being a sap now lol xxx


----------



## Topkat08

lol na forget Saturn... more like Jupiter but we'd burn straight through  how r u anyway?! x


----------



## bubkin

hey harm, glad to see you, saturn a..... be interesting


----------



## Rees1978

I will do it tomorrow am .. 

Back to aquatone tonight,to burn some belly fat..i hope


----------



## knikki

ha!  lovely to hear from you Harm.  Why Saturn?!  Always liked the sound of venus myself for no apparent reason.

I don't like flying very much, so god knows how much drink it would take to get me into a rocket or spaceship!  

TK I'd only go to the moon if it was made of cheese!   

Raspberry jam - cool name and welcome to the madness of this board.  

Coffee Republic - another cool name, and again welcome to you.  

We are all more than a little   but we try....!

Rees -   back at ya!

DK, Jenny, Bubs and anyone else I have missed - hope you are having a good day.

Pods - where are you hiding hun, not seen you for ages and ages and ages??  Hope all is well with you


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Knikki,how ya doing today?

Coffee Republic welcome to our room,be aware us girl s gossip alot


----------



## knikki

Hey Rees,

I am fine thanks hun.  headache has vanished thankfully.

Sitting in work wondering where all my work has gone....  

Any news from you?  Any   on your travels?!


----------



## Topkat08

Knikki how r u doing hun?! u like Venus coz that's where are girlie's are supposidly   PoDsY was on for a lil bit y'day but didnt say anything   x


----------



## knikki

Hey TK, I am ok thanks!!

Counting down days to my appointment.  10 days to go!!   something positive.

Although it would be nice to be pg naturally now!!


----------



## Rees1978

Hi Knikki,

No news today really apart from I my ticker still sayd cd17..iv tried to change it should be 18 and want to add 2dpo..Arghh!!

Nope no pc plods


----------



## harmony802005

i use to be a sap and study planets when i was younger and saturn is so lovely,um im not good thought i was going to die last night the pain was so bad just hope my op hurrys up i didnt know weather to ring up the hospital and see if i have a date yet it was last thursday i went to see gyn dr but he was on the phone booking it so im not sure stupiddddddddddd pain i was so silly today got so fed up i done the housework and no i am suffering xxx,how is everyone


----------



## knikki

Sounds frustrating hun!

I want a ticker on my signature but don;t know how to do them.
Am I really so technically inept??!?!?!

And I keep talking to myself today.  Are the   going to come and lock me up for being completely


----------



## Topkat08

Knikki i dont think its the   coming to lock u up... more like the guys with white jackets  Click on one of my tickers (not the purple spotty one tho... thats my chart  ) n it will take u 2 the site. Once u ave done ur ticker paste it in ur sig box  

 wtf harm girlie ur suppose to be resting   ring ur cons n tell him about the pain n see if s/he can hurry it more   x


----------



## knikki

lots of men with white jackets....or is it that I;ve just found myself on the love boat or miami vice....!?!?  

I think I may have managed 2 tickers....I am very proud.


----------



## knikki

or not?!?

they are on my profile - why not my posts?!


----------



## Topkat08

u need to stop listening to the voices?! their making u think things  

Hmm... all the channels i have flicked through they are talking about pregnancy... rang dp 2 tell him n he thinks its a sign     spoooookey


----------



## knikki

I do, I do, but the voices wont go away!!  

have kind of sorted my tickers out now.  just ignore the weird jumble of letter underneath my second one.
what's that all about?!?!


----------



## Topkat08

lol u can delete that but be careful not to delete u ticker


----------



## knikki

fixed it.  ha!  technology and me - just like oil and water.  Dangerous!


----------



## harmony802005

tk i notice that everywhere is pregnancy its so so unfair :-(,dont think he can hurry it up anymore i am already on the emergency list babe,i know i was silly but i was very mad about things hun im sorry xxx


----------



## Rees1978

Hi Harm nice ot hear from you hun,you ok babes? 

TK ~ I dreamt I was pregnant last night....     bring our bfp's


----------



## Topkat08

I dont blame ya, i would be the same. It must be like ''what if'' all the time n that cant be any way to live let alone all the pain u must be feeling emotionally n physically 

have u decided what ur going to do in the future when u feel ready?! are u going to try again befire u big op?!

Knikki see u have finally sorted it out  lol x

Rees lets hope it comes true  listen to this... But be warned TMI coming up last night we had bms but i got like a weird pain near my right ovary during n after along with a belly ache  could it be a good sign?! who knows just have to wait n see but it was weird.

I have decided i am not gonna buy a hpt coz ive had enough of bfn's so gonna see what happens n if im late n temp still up then i'll buy one  x


----------



## Rees1978

Oh TK,That is weird...what was the pain like,was it a sharp type pain?

I am going to do the same as you I think this month as sick of seeing bfn's just wait and see what happens and see if the old bag af turns up!

I just have a good feeling about this month! but its hard not to get hopes up


----------



## harmony802005

tk babe wat was the pain like?do u suffering from cyst at all babe?um i might have another try dont know what my chances r with one ovary though think i would have to have ivf not sure yet im just all confussed so much has happen this year x


----------



## Topkat08

Rees i see u've sorted out ur ticker thingy... ur 2dpo FO is 3 & im 4 lol    

There is someone else in here ttc with one ovary so there is still hope for u hun but things take time. I really do hope they get u in a.s.ap so atleast the physical pain will ease off. 

The pain was a weird one... the one by my right ovary was like a stitch type pain but the belly ache was just below my belly button   we're were told i had pco but dont know if i have cysts. Is it possible to have pco without cysts?!   x


----------



## Rees1978

TK,

I know I have finally sorted my ticker  

I see us three are all very close then hun...


----------



## harmony802005

ya it is tk hun,but u cld have a little cyst babe that is why it could hurt sweety its nothing bad just trying to exsplain wat ur pain could be hunny as i am an exspert on all kinds of pain lol after having years of it hun xxx


----------



## Topkat08

hmm... maybe ur right   is it like a ''OUCH'' pain or just a uncomfy stitchy pain?! 

Rees we sure are and surely one of us has to get a BFP i would of thought?! If clomid was a horse what would be the odds?!


----------



## harmony802005

do u know who it is tk the lady with one ovary,i have looked for information on here about it but cant find anything just little things i need to know about like will i have a period every other month,etc,see i am so sorry as i am having the lining taken away as well that contains the endometisos but i had that taken away last time and then it came back i am worried the same thing will happen and if it does then i will be having a hysterecumy :-(,so so worried about that,as my gyn said the chances of the pain coming back is quite high,i just want so bliming luck xxx


----------



## harmony802005

the odds is 1 in 5 each month i was watching the wright stuff this morning dont know wat it is with clomid though,if it happens again tk i wld get it check out hunny as to me it sounds like that xxx


----------



## Topkat08

hmm thanks for that Harm, will see if it happens again x I think its R.J (Rasberry Jam) who has had one tube removed so it might be worth pm'ing her x 

My heart goes out to ya coz i cant even begin to imagine what u must be going through   like ive said before i really do hope this op happens sooner rather than later. The only thing i will say is if the pain gets worse then go up to the hospital    x


----------



## harmony802005

r thanks tk dont think it can get any worse yet im drug up and still hurts on on my side huddle up with the laptop,i am going to go in a mo though hunny,hope i havent scared ya with wat i said hun xxx


----------



## Topkat08

Dont be silly harm hun, its gonna take more than that 2 scare me lol x 

Is there nothing stronger u can take or r u on the max already?! u should be taking it easy n rest as much as u can... not doing the housework   x 

Take it easy hun


----------



## Lettsy

Hi Girls,   to everyone

Can I join you?
I started on 50mg Clomid this cycle and have been diping and keeping up to date with all of you. Well as best as I can my goodness how you all chatter!  

Bubs - Congrats!!

I'll try and update a temp chart if I can work out how to do it!

Sx


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Lettsy,

Welcome to our lil clomid room hun   no need to tell ya we're a lil   if u've been reading lol x 

what cd are u on?! if u dont mind me asking   x

good luck with this cycle hun


----------



## Topkat08

Just realised... we've only had this room 5 days n have already managed to build up 22 pages   lol x


----------



## harmony802005

tk hun i am on morphine patches and tramdol and parcetmol thing is ur body gets used to it and then it stops working as good,just being on all these meds r a worry babe xxx


----------



## Topkat08

Woah! so u dosed up to the eyeballs  x


----------



## DK

Sorry to hear your dosed up so much harm not good, if it stopps the pain then good babe if not please speak to your doc/con you need to be out of pain!!!

TK; How are you this evening hun! 22 pages in 5 days woo hoo   i think thats a record! Blimey we can talk hehe! Mainly you though     

How are all you other ladies this evening?Its rather quiet! XX


----------



## harmony802005

yep and my be bloody neighbour downstairs r playing there music so so loud grrrrrrrrr arggggggggggg it feels like someone is testing me u know i dont know who but it feels that way xxx


----------



## harmony802005

hi dk hunny the problem is i am allegic to codine phestreat and volterol i dont even know how to spell it lol but thay r 2 pain relief thay normaly use but i cant have em so i have to have morphine and wat i have is the morphine patches
x


----------



## Lettsy

Hi Topkat 

I'm on Day 21 today. . .  Just had my bloods done.

Sx


----------



## Dilee-99

Hello Ladies,

Just read all five pages   cant remember a thing!!!!

Hello newbies, welcome to the thread, sure you will find it useful.

I'm sooo tied tonight and have no clue whats going on with my body!!! Does everyone else almost feel completely disconnected with their fertility. Just want to know if Ive ov'd....... oh well roll on bloods xxx

TK Some days I get real bad stitch pains in either side (ovary) which last seconds or a couple of hours and usually when I am sitting or  . Were really bad last 3 days but not today!! I just feel like Ive no idea what is going on.

opk's are neg today and were at srongest sat so whens best for bms ladies  ?

FO Hows you diddling cycle buddy   for ya?

Bubs checked out your ********, ur a pretty girl   and the scans cool xx 

I Agree ff for fertility not ******** pls unless its pm xxx

DK hope you feeling better  

Hi Harm, Misty,Jenny,Cat and all   

Has pods done a runner ??

Hey Rees, Hope you feeling good and closer to that BFP XX

Dilly


----------



## strawberryjam

How on earth do you all keep up?    

I am absolutely exhausted tonight and am going to curl up with my laptop and love actually on DVD. Am   that my temp goes back up tomorrow. I really don't want af to show up.

 to all.

x


----------



## Hope34

Hi folks- Hope here,

Sorry I haven't been around for ages.  Husband took the laptop to work on Fri and then we went to see friends this weekend.  I absolutely couldn't sleep at all last night as I was so anxious about AF coming (despite secretly thinking I might be pregnant) and then I woke up this morning and it was there.  I just feel so utterly down today.  I have been in work in body but not in spirit.  I have a headache and just feel crap.  I have an inspection this week at school too.  I am bridesmaid for my brother on Saturday but I just can't get excited about it cause I just wanted to be pregnant so desperately.  To top it off, my husband's on call tonight so I'm on my own and I really need a hug. .....sorry for being self obsessed.

I wish I didn't get so uptight when I'm expecting AF.  My heart beat goes up and I can't sleep.  I think I am causing myself not to get pregnant as there is  just no other apparent reason at the moment.  Does anyone have any tips? I don't chart as I am already totally obsessed- does it make it better or worse?

How are things with you DK?  I am sending good wishes to you.  xx


----------



## harmony802005

hi there rj hunny
tk told me to come and speak to u hun as i think she said u had ur ovary removed i so hope i got the right person xx


----------



## strawberryjam

Hi Harmony I haven't had my ovary removed but I had my tube removed the beginning of last month.

x


----------



## Topkat08

Hay girlies

Dilly hows u hun?! sorry to ask but have u got cysts that u know?! i was told that what i might be but it was a severe pain n it didnt hurt as such   blooming body  

hiya Hope, sorry to hear that af has creeped in on ya hun & that dh is on call but... sending a big   2 u hun. Was this u first course on clomid?! 

Oops soz RJ   x


----------



## Topkat08

Ok heres our ttc table so if everyone goes by dpo then heres the order 2 test...

NK - due to test 11th Nov

DK - due to test 11th Nov

RJ - due to test 13th Nov

TK - due to test 20th Nov

FO - due to test 21st Nov

Rees - due to test 22nd Nov

CF - due to test 7th Dec

And if the odds are 1 in 5 the one of us should get that long awaited BFP 

Who is need to be put on the list?!


----------



## DK

TK: thats sweet! Im ment to be testing tomorow day 35 but its to early i think, had BHCG done today so will get the results tomorow so should know either way tomorow   dont look good though had - PT today! Temp and C still high though but getting pains, not holding out hope!

Im very emoctional today, very tearful, Fill extremly tired and sick  so dev think  on her way!

How is eveyone tonight?? x


----------



## Nicola-Kate

Hey Girls,

Am back had a rest for a few weeks i think it was taking me down a bad road for a while. Hope ur all ok so any news and chlomid bubs yet?.

OK so my news i got a new boss things are going well not had a panic attack over work in over a month and im happy.

For my bub new im day 35 today my last 4 cycles have been 31 days butsince i had a month of chlomid not sure when she will show her face. so tk add me to the list babe i guess i could test from tomorrow. I well we dh and i decided not to we are sick of the tempting fate bit gonna wait till the wkend.

Fingers crossed hey love to u all and hi to all the new gals welcome to the evil owrld of chlomid.


love 

nix


----------



## DK

Ladies am off to bed am extremly tired! Sleep well and sweet drerams to you all! X


----------



## Hope34

Hi TK,

Thanks for the message.  I've had a cry now and I feel better for that.  I know what I'm like and I know i have this dip, hat ethe world, think it will never happen and then I'm optimistic again.  

Sorry to give tmi but I had light brown bleeding from waking up and now have dark clots (yuk) would you (whoever wants to think about such gross things before bed time!!) count today as day 1 or tomorrow?

By the way TK I had a cyst (4x5cm- more tmi) but then I was so happy as it just disappeared by itself.  

x


----------



## Coffee republic

Please can I be added - i should have test day on Dec 7th - seems a long way away

I agree - the odds are that one or maybe even two of us should get lucky!

CRx


----------



## Hope34

DK- Night night and good luck for tomorrow.

TK- It was my second round of clomid (100mg) 
x


----------



## MistyW

Oh   Looks like I missed everybody.

Hello to the new faces on here, I'm a newbie on my first round of Clomid too.  Not had any SE, so hope it's going to work  

Well,   to everybody, just wanted to say hi, and LOOK   I managed to do a ticker!!!!

Just need to find out how to do the temp charting thing and I'll feel really proud of myself


----------



## Topkat08

Hay DK sorry ur feeling low hun   good luck with ur bloods  

NK long time no c   how r u hun?! glad ur getting on well with ur boss n u've not had any panic attacks   Good luck with testing tomorrow hun... clomid stays in ur system for 60 days after taking the last pill so   u get the long awaited bfp  

Hope im glad ur feeling a bit better now   
With reagrds to the tmi... consider cd1 the first day u have a full flow fresh (red) bleed. if its brown blood then its old so dont think about it. If the blood is fresh in the morning that tomorrow is cd1 . hope that helps some  

Misty hows u hun?! x well done on the ticker   if u want help with the chart on the other ff site just ask... happy to help   x 

Anyway Nighty night x


----------



## Coffee republic

Dear lovely clomid girls

  Have anyof you heard of using reall egg whites if you are lacking in egg white mucous?

I couldn't believe it when i read it on another web-site - but seeme dto have loads of success stories attached

Real egg whites? An idea or totally mad?

CF x


----------



## butterflywings

Hiya
          Wow ... i cant believe the pages i missed..i havent read back yet so i will keep this post short..and then read everyones posts,
im off to France later for couple of days to finalise the barn im buying.. not looking forward to the drive as feel so tired lately.
Hows everyone else?
im having horrendous headaches everyday..ARghhhhh

take care xxxxx
does anyone on here have ********?


----------



## DK

Morning ladies how are we today

Bubs i left you a message on face on your bean its well sweet! X


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Coffee R
I have heard of egg white as a lube, but there is some risk of salmonela poisoning apparently. Best to try Pre-seed, it's a lubricant specifically designed for ttc. You can find it on tinterweb. I use Med-direct.

http://www.med-direct.co.uk/store/product_info.php?products_id=95&osCsid=a5d1e4a2641b9b456b6287fc88c74796

Good luck,
PoD


----------



## bubkin

yep i saw in my emails i will have a look on my lunch  

so so tired this morning its silly lol


----------



## Rees1978

Morning girls,

What alot of chatting going on here!  

How are we all.TK,DK,Caz,Dill,Knikki,FO,Coffee republic and anyone I have missed...

How are we all today? I ache and bit tired from swmimming last night! swam 22 lengths... 

Any news today then ladies?

TK,can you look at my chart,my i managed to temp but I did it at 4.30am as I woke up that should be correct time as slept for over 3 hours..my temp has gone up today and day 20.lets hope it stays up.

Also do temps go up before ov and daown after ov normally then shoot up if your preggers?


----------



## DK

Hi pod hunny lovely to see you back and with us! We have all missed you!

Morning rees how are you hun, where is your chart i cant find it, i would have a look for you! My chart seems to be going up, not holding out though as i know its a neg! Just got that feeling you know!

I fill so tired, light headed and cramps no now  on her way!


----------



## bubkin

so ladies when do we have testing??


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Bubs how you doing hun?

Im testing on 22nd November roughly hun.  

Dk,How come you cant see my chart?,can you bubs?


----------



## DK

Well good morning mummy bubs! How are you hun! 

Im ment to test today the clinic said day 35 but didnt to nervous to! Had that + then the next day there was no lines(i know the other was not an ev line as read in 2mins! So not sure whats going! Should get blood results today!   but dont hold out much hope! C and temp still high but still means nothing! X


----------



## DK

Rees all i can see is 2 tickers hun! x


----------



## JW3

Hi,

Just a quick hello again, might not get chance to post now until back from Marrakesh next week,  (how much will there be to read by then??)

Hi Poddy - good to hear from you, how you doing?  

TK - thanks for doing that list of whose testing when really helps to keep track now there's so many people on here.  I'm on day 28 now but its not going to be this month since we were told to abstain so wont' be testing again until about Friday 19th December.  Good luck for your testing   , your rights the odds mean we should get more BFPs this month can't wait to see who its going to be   the statistics are wrong and everyone gets it.

DK - I know its really difficult but you got to try best to stay positive.  I am really hoping things work out for you.  .  I have seen plenty of other people who've posted and said got a feeling that its bfn then its turned out to be bfp.

Misty - can't remember whether I have asked - are you having any scans to track whether the clomid is working?  hope it works for you first month it did for Bubs   

Hope -   thinking about you, I also had a cyst that appeared for a few months and then went its so frustrating that we have no control over what our bodies are doing

Nicola-Kate - nice to see you back was wondering how you were  .  Glad things are going well at work, hope you get a bfp soon  .  Things are ok at my work as well at the moment, although I am thinking of taking voluntary redundancy if I can get it and taking some time off, trying to conceive is way more important than any job.  Can't believe I am thinking about this I never would of before.

Hi to all the new people  

Love to everyone,

Jenny
xx


----------



## bubkin

rees you silly sausage you have deleted the code i put in for you! lol


----------



## Rees1978

Bubs,Oh no,I must of deleted it by accident   I can see both charts what do I need to do now to keep them but so you can see thenm


----------



## bubkin

go to tickers on the left side column, click sharing, and adjust your ticker, then use the bbcode, copy and paste it into your signature


----------



## knikki

Good morning,

Hope you are all well.

I should be testing around the 27th Nov, but I've stopped bothering.  will wait until I am at least a week late now before getting my hopes up.  Happy for you to put me on your impressive chart though TK  

Morning Rees, Misty, FO, Bubs, DK, Jenny, Harmony and anyone else I've no doubt missed.  

Yo dilly!   

Pods - nice to see you back hun.  Thought you'd vanished.   

No news from me.  xx


----------



## DK

not talking to me this morning bubs?

bubs/knikki did you look at my pic n ********? did you see jackHow stunning is he


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Girlies,
Thanks for the welcome.
Well, it's 11/11 and I'm waiting for something to happen....for those who didn't see my posy a few weeks ago, ever since Febuary this year DH and I keep seeing 11:11 EVERYWHERE! phone calls that last 11:11, texts that come through at 11:11, randomly look at the clock and it says 11:11, so we think that today is the day - getting loads of BMS in tonight  

Really difficult to write in this office, keep minimising!

Feeling the pre-30 blues this week. Bday next Tuesday and it just remids me that I haven't really acheived anything yet....

PoD


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Pod..Good to hear from you hun  

Hows you? where you been? xx


----------



## DK

Rees are you putting your chart up hun?x


----------



## knikki

Hey DK,

I did look at your pics.  Jack is a sweetie.  You must be very proud.

Pods.  I know the feeling hun.  I turned 31 a week or so ago and i was gutted.  Always planned on having a family before I was 30 and it just didn;t happen despite trying....  Rubbish.    Nothing changes tho does it.  I still feel about 12 in my head!


----------



## bubkin

hey DK yep i got to see a couple of your pictures   he is a sweetie   i bet you are proud


----------



## Rees1978

Hey DK & Bubs

Can you see my two little charts now hun? but I cant add 3 dpo ...Arghhh!!!! what am I doing?


----------



## DK

Hey rees yh can now see your chart but yes your right it does not say 3DPO are you sure you ovd 3days ago as your chart would normally put the coverline on it!

Looking good from day 16 though! Lets pray it keeps coming up!

Have you seen my chart tk says it looks good but i cant see it some how! X

Bubs and knikki thanks yes very proud! He is very handsom and in good health! X


----------



## Rees1978

Hey dk,cool my chart is there....

im not sure about ov so going to leave it as it is...can you see my Lillypie chart below it?

How come you chart starts from day 14 dk?


----------



## knikki

Where's everyone gone?

Yes, I can see your lilypie ticker Rees.


----------



## DK

rees its Cause i never started charting at the start until i came on here, i have only been registered a few weeks! 

Can see the lily pie chart as welll yes!
x


----------



## Rees1978

allo Mrs ...

It looks like just me & you....


----------



## DK

Ello hehe!

Im having a bad day today babe!


----------



## Rees1978

Why bad day DK  ?


----------



## DK

Not sure rees, just fill very low, down and weepy!   sorry to bring down the tone of the room! Shall i leavex


----------



## Rees1978

No no dont leave the room honey,thats what were all here for to cheer each other up,we all have low days honey..I have them too  

are you at work?


----------



## caz24

hiya girls,

been reading back but forgotton it all now - again!

so hope your all okay bubs, dk, topcat fire opel, misty, rj,cr - sorry to those ive missed!

had a lovely healthy dinner last night of sweet and sour pork noodles they were lovely dp loved it as well! - it was from my weight watchers mag 
had bran flakes this morning (getting used to the taste now)
will go on the wii fit later, need to get down and do my course i'm studying for a ecdl (computer course), - then will look for some work, (ive had m.e for the last few years but seems to be getting better now), was at work volunteering yesturday in a charity shop which is actually hard work lol as it's a lot of sorting out and running up and down stairs!

anyways hope your all okay 

caz xx


----------



## caz24

dk sorry yor feeling down please don't leave the room, we all have bad days   were here to support each other  

caz xx


----------



## MistyW

Whoooosh, I'm here too  

Jenny - Hope you have a great time in Marrakesh.  Maybe you'll do a Beckhams/Brooklyn and little Marrakeshy will be born summer 2009     You are such a sweet girl, and I really hope it happens soon   They're not doing any scans or bloods whilst I'm on Clomid. I feel like I've been shoved on a pile of no hopers  

DK and Rees - where are all these charts that you are looking at.  I can't find a fertility friend (no s) website.  I really need to get on top of the tracking because I'm not having any scans or bloods.  I just don't feel like it has worked this month, though it would be nice to know for sure.  I hate the limbo  

PoD - Oooh, I like the 11.11 thing.  I guess we all know what you'll be doing at 11.11 tonight, eh? 
I was virtually suicidal on my 30th birthday, so I know how you feel.  And believe me, once your into your 30s things really speed up.  I'm pushing 40 now, and I just don't know where the last 8 years went.  They zoomed by   Sorry   not trying to make you feel worse  

DK - What time today do you get your blood results?  I know you say you don't think this month is the month, you never know, and I'm really     for you. Andn don't feel down, sweetheart.  Although, feeling emotional is a sign of being preggers!     How do I get to see the pic of your little boy?  Do I have to join ********?  I'm scared of ********!!! Does it randomly e-mail people in your contact list  I have estate agents and all sorts in there!

Love to everybody xxx


----------



## knikki

Hi Misty,

No, it doesn't just email all your contacts.  Only if you ask it too....!
I've never.  I like to be a bit more selective who I have as my friends on there!!


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya Misty,

Its fertility freind.com web site,you need to register which is free and get a login and password hun.


----------



## bubkin

Rees, it will only say you ov'd it the 3 temps are higher than the previous 6.   you have one that is quite out which is probably why it is saying you haven't ovulated.  just out of curiosity, adjust this temp and see if it makes a dif


----------



## Rees1978

Which days do I need to adjust hun,my chart is prob a bit out as not taken the temp at correct tims some days...


----------



## bubkin

discard  cd14.  you'll need one more high temp then to fit a coverline


----------



## DK

Thank you ladies for the kind words!

Rees i dont work hunny due to illness and i stay at home with jack so sometimes that can get very lonely!

And the wating prob dont help!!!! Just did another test ^ BFN^  see thats why im so down! I just know it! Least i can get my op tomorow a!

Rees discard day 14 and put it lowe as day 15 and see what happens! xx


----------



## Rees1978

Hey DK,Oh I see....

Dk & Bubs,changed cd14 hmmm its still the same,i ov on day 16 roughly apparently?


----------



## DK

Thanks rees!

Yh hun i would say roughtly you did ov on day 16! Do you not do OPT


----------



## Rees1978

DK,I cant do OPK as I have pco and they are not accurate,i only know i did because I had my scan,never had those at the other hospital I was with for 13 months  they said that I follicle was popping and it was 20mm...so first time I ov..also you know when I said I had sore pains around my belly button on the thursday before my scan so It must of been ov,plus my temp was 35.82 today,,last bms day for us then keep praying                 

You must get bored at home hun...hey at least on maternity we get some time off


----------



## Fire Opal

oh my god i can't keep up with all the posts, had a look earlier, took an age to read so went and made some veggie soup lots of bottom  trumping veg, come back and theres loads more.

I've off to work in a mo but will be back on this afternoon so will see how many pages you guys can do in a couple of hours,

oh yer, Bub your ******** home page throws me out, can see ya pic's but tkaes it, had a spam post the other day hoping it hasn't stopped me making more friends will look into it, can you see my home page ok.

off for shower

Much love to all  ,   to the newies

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya FO...Know what you mean,always so much to read and with our newbies there will be evenn more


----------



## bubkin

hey FO i can see your page,  strange dunno why that would be?


----------



## JW3

Hi, 

Misty - not good that they're not giving you any scans, have you got yourself a copy of the fertility bible to help with your charting?  Its called 'Taking charge of your fertitlity' you can buy on internet or I've just been cheap and got it from the library.  Just because there's no scans doesn't mean it won't work you'll just have to get very busy with the BMS.   .  As soon as you go on ******** just go onto the privacy bit and set all the controls to friends only this seems to work ok.

Hi Rees, Knikki, Caz  

Speak to you all later,

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya Jen  

Have a great time away hun,bet you cant wait..

Bubs did you find me on ******** in the end? I am going to scoot back and find you scan pic now hun x


----------



## bubkin

nah i didn't rees


----------



## Rees1978

I did reply to your pm


----------



## caz24

getting bad af type pains think   is on her way soon

going to do the wii fit now talk to you all later  

caz xx


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Caz,sorry to hear af is on her way


----------



## Topkat08

Phew! just read all 5 pages u have left..... n cant remember a thing  

Jen hows u today?! not long to go before u off on hols eh... bet ya cant wait  

DK im sorry to hear ur feeling down n that u got another bfn but..... ur chart isn't showing that af is on her way and...... ive read stories where the women didn't get a bfp until 2 weeks later   so unless af comes there is still hope  

Rees hows u huni?! not sure whats going on with ur chart    i think next month (if ur not pg) if u stick to doing it daily it should make a bit more sense  

FO hows u smelly?!   

Bubs how r u today mummy?! apart from feeling tired... joys of being pg eh  

Caz glad ur getting on with ur diet hun x good luck in ur course  

 PoDsY where have u been?!   have a good night   11:11pm for 11m 11s  

Knikki hows u?! gonna update the list  

Sorry if i have missed anyone.... had to read n write n only got 1/3 of it all  

Well im not sure whats going on with my chart this month... seems to be a zig zag! dropped from 36.3 to 35.9 so it will properly be back in the 36.? tomoz   apart from that nothing new...    

Off to update the list n bring it forward seen as its been left how many pages back we'll soon forget it all  

P.S a couple of u i havent got so...Lettsy, Dilly, Hope & PoDsy when r u all testing?!


----------



## Topkat08

Ok heres our ttc table so if everyone goes by dpo then heres the order 2 test...

NK - due to test 11th Nov - Sorry hun 

DK - due to test 11th Nov - theres still time 

RJ - due to test 13th Nov

BF - due to test 18th Nov

TK - due to test 20th Nov

FO - due to test 21st Nov

Rees - due to test 22nd Nov

Lettsy - due to test 22nd Noc

Knikki - due to test 27th Nov 

Misty - due to test 29th Nov

CF - due to test 7th Dec

Jenny - due to test 19th Dec - sorry hun 

And if the odds are 1 in 5 the one of us should get that long awaited BFP 

Who is need to be put on the list?!


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya TK...

Well hello there,how are we doing today then?

Yes I know my chart is a bit strange   hopefully wont have to worry about that next month eh  

Its not long until testing eh,have you used the first response ones,6 days sooner HPT?


----------



## bubkin

hey TK , i'm not too bad, starting to get excited now lo  but excessivly tired think i got what DP has lol man flu lol


----------



## Topkat08

hay Rees nope no hpt's at home n dont plan on getting one either! sick of gettin bfn's all the time so waiting to see what my chart says... if im late or no drop in temp then i'll test 

I think my ticker test date is wrong b/c im only 5dpo today. If i do give in n test (which i probably will) then i'll wait till atleast 14dpo 

Yep hope theres no charting next month for us all 

Hay Bubs  @ Man flu. Is it finally starting to sink in yet?! x

ok i've gotta say this coz its on the news now... a 17 mnth old baby has been killed by his parents, 18 separate items of clothing with blood on them, his injuries when he died were broken ribs, broken spine, missing finger tip, ripped earlobe x amount of bruises n it goes on AND social services visited the family 60 times in the 8 months leading up to his death! he (the baby known as Baby P) was on the social services child protection register    doesnt it make u sick! why cant we be blessed with a child instead of these evil


----------



## MistyW

TK - That is so horrible   people who do that stuff to children and animals should really be given an lethal injection.  They are evil  

Can you add me to the list - make it an even 10 - I think I read somewhere that the chances are 1 in 10?  I'll be testing on 29 November.

Jenny - I've joined ********!  Very scary   Now, what do I do?  Also    the Fertility book arrived in the post today.  It is huge!!!!  

Right, off now to check out Fertility friend.com... Fingers crossed it will work (though with my technical skills I'll be back on later asking for help  )

Love to all, and do stay     especially little DK.  Otherwise I'll have to do a screen full of dancing bananas at ya    and a little  xxx


----------



## bubkin

TK that is horrific, make me feel sick  

but yeah its sinking it, and i am really excited, i think seeing the heart beat did it and suddenly it all became real, i have this tiny life growing inside me


----------



## Rees1978

TK,

that is shocking,people like that do NOT deserve children,its so  sick !!

Off to lucn break now be back soon x


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Misty, hows u? I agree with u about ill treating children & animals but i personally think the lethal injection is to easy. I cant even begin to imagine the pain they must feel before they die so therefore dont think its right to fall asleep. They should be made to suffer pain like they have inflected (that is just my opinion n hope i dont offend anyone) 

Bubs u must be on top of the world (no not literally    ) i haven't thought about what happens after u get that long awaited bfp lol x 

Hay Rees have a good lunch hun   x 

P.S misty i read that the odds are 1 in 5 so so far we ''should'' have atleast 2 BFP's this month


----------



## DK

Tk: Who is KN


----------



## bubkin

its a big shock and you just want to keep testing to make sure its not a faulty test lol its weird i didn't think it would ever happen


----------



## knikki

TK - you forogt to add me to your list again!


----------



## Topkat08

Dk NK is Nicola Kate hun

Oh yeah NK have u tested yet?! 

Bubs the heartbeat should tell u its not a faulty test lol x iknow what u mean (well not quite but will one day) did they give u a due date?! x wheres ur pic gone?! 

Knikki when r u testing hun?! x

p.s would 11dpo be 2 early to test on a normal hpt?! x


----------



## bubkin

what pic?  EDD is 30th june


----------



## Topkat08

aww bless... bet it seems ages away   ur lil piccie under ur name thing


----------



## DK

TK: O yes, not heard from her today have we, hope she ok and test is good .

Bubs tested 11DPO didnt you??


----------



## DK

TK: Just went on to NK profile and her ticker says CD3 so guess not a good month for her


----------



## bubkin

i got my first pos at 9dpo with internet cheapies, very very faint so kept testing with them, sound afternoon wee better and confirmed at 13dpo with a digital


----------



## knikki

TK - 27th Nov.


----------



## Topkat08

Hmm dunno whats going on with NK then  

Dont wanna test this month... gonna try n wait n see what my crazy chart is saying lol 

Bubs or PoDsY can u have a look at my chart n tell me what u think is going on?! its all zig zaggy  

anyway gonna have to get off now as ive got loads to do,  get the supplies ready for next week aswell as fit in the decorating... or should i say help with it (do the glossing... oh joys lol) 

Luv 2 all x 

P.S gonna do that now Kniks


----------



## bubkin

TK are you getting any disturbed sleep?  or sleeping with heating/fan on?


----------



## DK

Bubs i sleep every night with the fan on! What does it do?


----------



## Fire Opal

Greeting's earthlings, oh and TK  

Misty how ya getting on with THE book, good info.

TK good list well done, so change of 2 bfp's out of 10,   for more.

Hi ya DK and Rees,

to many pages to remember all thats been said, soz

Oooooo the girly next door was due fri and saw her this am, she looked really ruff, been in labour since saturday night, poor thing,   it happens soon,

fo


----------



## bubkin

FO my friend looked really rough too lol  

DK, i should imagine if you have it on every night it will ok,  just sometimes people find their temp differs if their room changes temp, (eg if you stay at some elses house)  i still say vaginally girls lol


----------



## PoDdy

Darn it, just wrote a post and it didn't post....can't be bothered to write it all again... grrrrrr


----------



## bubkin

oh, pods!! lol  i have done that a few times  its a pain in the butt lol

how are you keeping?


----------



## PoDdy

Ok, feeling all the better for being able to sneak on and talk to you lot, it's just difficult to post, as the office is so open....

Also, wanted to tell eveyone that I looked at the clock at 11:11 again today and I looked it up on the internet and there is a whole page on wikipeadia about people who see 11:11 everywhere - WEIRD


----------



## DK

Well ladies the blood have come back and its a huge ^ BFN^ for me imafraid!!!!!!


----------



## knikki

Sorry DK.  Massive   to you.
There's not much I can say that will make you feel better now, but you never know you could still be pg for xmas and that would be one hell of a xmas present.


----------



## Fire Opal

oh DK i'm so sorry,   

take care lady,

fo


----------



## bubkin

DK its not over till af arrives,  implantation happens between 5-12dpo so you are still in with a chance


----------



## bubkin

so FO you still enjoying the clomid free month?    i can't wait to get home and have a sneaky nap before DP gets home lol 

PoD, it must be some kind of omen lol be even more spooky if your baby was born 11/11


----------



## Fire Opal

When things go wrong as they sometimes will,
When the road you're trudging seems all up hill,
When the funds are low and the debts are high
And you want to smile but you have to sigh,
When care is pressing you down a bit,
Rest, if you must, but don't you quit.
Life is queer with its twists and turns,
As every one of us sometimes learns
And many a failure turns about,
When he might have won had he stuck it out.
Don't give up though the pace seems slow,
You may suceed with another blow.
Success is failure turned inside out,
The silver tint of the cloud of doubt,
And you never can tell how close you are,
It may be near when it seems so far.
So stick to the fight when you're hardest hit,
It's when things seem worst
You must not quit.​
Dk this is for you, not sure if you were on here when i found this before

I've printed it off framed it and its in my bath room, in front of the loo so i read it every day,
hope you like it hun

fo

I have googled this and it is quoted as author unknown
Shellebell/Mod


----------



## DK

Was not that surprised its a ^bfn^ to be honest having a little cry and im sure i will when dh gets in but hey! we have jack, he is special!

Bubkin the bloods come back 1.8 hun thats low! She said anything under 5 is classed as ^bfn^ Thanks for thinking   though!

I am not allowed to take it this month once AF comes as there not sure what happen this month with the pain and that etc!

3 Good things to come out of this though! 1: I met you lot! 2: i can have my teeth done tomorow now  and 3: They have rushed my scan through for monday, so please   for me they let me have clomid again! 

                  thanks ladies! xx


----------



## DK

Fo hun thats so lovely thank you!


----------



## bubkin

i think they will probably give you a lower dosage if they did over stim you with 100mg Dk


----------



## Fire Opal

Bub this last month without clomid has been amazing, feel like the old me again,
which is good as got lots to sort out before i close the shop in   5 weeks

Dh said the change is amazing, just shows how crap clomid can make you feel.

oh by the way liking the curry pic's  
if i delete you as a friend and then add you again, will ******** let me or once a friend is binned is that it ?

fo


----------



## DK

Not sure to be honest bubs: First they think it didnt work and was going to be uped to 150mg then they think i over stimmed! Confused  

Just see how the Scan goes monday and   Af does not turn up til at least monday pm or later so if he says i can take them i can woo hoo!!!! 

 for a xmas present


----------



## Rees1978

Hey DK,
Sorry about your BFN    

We will all stick together,but its still not over until af arrives hun


----------



## bubkin

you need to be careful DK, especially after your other post, 9wks and only just a positive test!  you don't want to be taking clomid if you are preg     be careful


----------



## MistyW

DK, so sorry to hear that, honey xxx Please try not to be too sad, as Knikki says there's still time before Chrimbo    

FO - The book looks absolutely brilliant. Going to get stuck into it tonight!

TK - I think you're right about the lethal injection being too easy, but I doubt they'll bring back capital punishment in our lifetime. 
1 in 5 is brilliant odds!  That's 2 of us going to be having a very sober Christmas then  

PoD - I like the 11.11 thing.  Who said that you have to BMS at 11.11 tonight for exactly 11 mins 11 secs?     That did make me laugh     Have you got a stopwatch?

Bubs - You're so sweet, keeping an eye on all of us in here.  You are our inspiration!

Finally started my temp charting on the other webiste.  It says I'm not fertile   hope it just means today and not forever


----------



## knikki

Pods - I am very freaked out. have you seen this website??
http://www.crystalinks.com/11.11.html

/links


----------



## knikki

Ok, uri gellar talking about all the people who see 11.11 is even freakier....
http://66.221.71.68/articles/11.htm

/links


----------



## PoDdy

no, no, no Misty!  I can't wait another year......especially as this 11:11 thing started 9 months ago     I am hoping that if I BMS today, I will ov later on this week and conceive   

Will look at the website Knikki - you can't be as freaked out as me


----------



## PoDdy

ohhh errrr just been to those sites......seems a bit too new age for me.  There is a point where you can read too much into this and I don't want to go there (too scary!)  I'm just using it to keep me positive although now I feel that if it doesn't work this month - I'm screwed (excuse the pun !!)

but like you say....maybe it will happen in Feb and bubba born on 11/11 next year 

PoD


----------



## DK

Sorry ladies was getting changed am off to see my friend just gave birth sat to little girl and i want a hug hehe!

I am having a scan on monday wiht my con to see if i can take clomid ionce again once my AF comes so if there is a bean it will be seen then surely?If not i will take clomid if im aloud!

xxx


----------



## knikki

Go for it Pods.

Uri Gellar thinks your part of a special group of people who are going to change the destiny of the world or something....

You might want to be careful having BMS today....you might be going to create a world leader or the new mother theresa....sounds like a lot of destiny going on....


----------



## Rees1978

Awww DK big hugs for you  

Good you have a scan to hun,good luck sweetie pie..

Hey Pod,Go for it but remember you need to stop at 11.11


----------



## Fire Opal

off topic soz as i have put on a stone in 2 months

starting from tmw i'm not having toast ( with loads of butter) for breakfast, its my weakness
I'm going for scrammbled egg and 2 bits of bacon, bit of atkins diet,
then for lunch i will have my home made veg soup and take some friut and fibre to work for a snack

do you think that will work   

oh and try and use my fit ball more

I'll weigh myself tonight and put it on my profile and see if i can lose some fat   
she says tucking into a packet of Doritos    

fo


----------



## knikki

FO, I have sat here and eaten a full box of sweets by myself this afternoon.  
Just checked the packet and there's only about 800 calories in them... Ouch!

I need to lose some weight, but I just can't motivate myself!


----------



## bubkin

i ate a whole packet of maryland cookies this afternoon lol don't worry about it lol.

fo if you delete me i will have to accept your friend request again      that curry was nice, my birthday in aug, i would love to be able to eat a lovely curry but i just can't


----------



## Rees1978

Hi FO,

When i came home from swimming last night I had a bag of maltesers...its hard to loose the horrible clomid weight i was 8 1/2 or just under and now im almost 10... but lost few pounds since round of clomid I want to loose few more pounds before preggers,but I love my food and so does my dh  

You can eat bread though but just not too much of it,what about cereal's FO?

Knikki,sweets are bad,your teeth will fall out,but if your preg thats ok cos dental care is free


----------



## knikki

thanks rees.  good to know they will give me some dentures free!!
  Then I will look as good as smiler here  

I think all the sugar has gone to my head...


----------



## Fire Opal

naughty girl

well we should suport each other and get that weight off.
I could so go next door to the paper shop and get some choc NO NO NO must not.

Rees bread is the devils food, i could murder a lovely warm just baked tiger bread, with loads of butter on it.
make the vision go away   

fo


----------



## knikki

oh FO you have just got my weak spot.
Not just any bread will do - warm tiger bread is addictive especially when covered with lurpak!

I don;t know what they do to that bread to make it sooooo fantastic.

maybe we should start a new thread - ttc while eating tiger bread!?!

We should support each other to lose weight.  But how?!?!  Can you smack me round the head every time i reach for something fattening please?!?!


----------



## PoDdy

what's tiger bread?


----------



## Fire Opal

right if i start a new topic for us tiger bread choc eatting nutters we can write on it when we want to eat bad things and take our mind if it

what shall we call it ?
fo


----------



## Rees1978

Pod i think tiger bread is un cut loaf from asda's,knikki?? 

So is the plan to smack each other around the face when we reach for fatty food?


----------



## knikki

Pod - you can get tiger bread from tesco or morrissons or asda or most supermarkets.  it's an uncut white loaf that has something glazed on top.  tastes fantastic!

Fo - call it whatever you want hun.  I will be there if there is even a sniff of tiger bread there!

Yes please Rees, but it might mean you have to smack me round the head all day long.  I am a food monster, worse than being a clomid monster!  
Sod weight watchers, the smack me round the head diet is here to stay!


----------



## Rees1978

Ha ha Knikki,Ok agreed,

 1 smack around the head already for eating sweets today.  

I want tiger bread now!!


----------



## Fire Opal

have started new clomid food monster page,

feel free to let out your inner tiger bread 

fo


----------



## TracyK

Please stop telling me all the goodies you are eating girls - it's THE big weigh in tomorrow at the clinic tomorrow so I'm surviving on branflakes. According to my scales Im at target so hope the fertility clinics say the same - really want to start clomid before Christmas


----------



## knikki

Good luck tracey!

FO - yum yum - on my way!

Rees - OUCH!!!  That   hurt.  Sneaking a small sweety now just to be rebellious hee hee.  See that's my problems with diets, I dont like being told what to do!!


----------



## PoDdy

I see carrot versus stick...or in your case tiger bread versus a hit round the head LOL


----------



## MistyW

Tracy -     that you get the Clomid.  Brans flakes are yummy!  Try sprinkling some grapes or raisins in there, or having it with yoghurt instead of milk - yumalicious!

Shooting pains in my left ovary - what could it mean Wind


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls
FF actually has a 'Belly Club' weight loss thread, for all different kinds of diets. It is a hidden board, so not open to the public like all the other threads on here. 
There is a thread for all the usual diets (Atkins, GI, Weightwatchers, Slimming World, Lighterlife/cambridge etc etc) with loads of hints and tips and recipes

You will need to ask for permissions on this thread
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=54750.0

Xxx

PS I have also been seeing 11:11 for over a year now  Have you been being more open to spiritual things since you have seen it Pod


----------



## Fire Opal

Misty prob ov pain, they are getting ready to pop that eggy out ?
I get pain 2 to 3 days before i ov

fo


----------



## PoDdy

too much tiger bread Misty or just plain old ovulation...or implantation....or AF - take your pick  

Good luck Tracy - don't take NO for an answer!  

Hi Shell - glad to hear that there is a fellow 1111er   I would say I have been more open to it - I keep telling DH off for giving up bad karma LOL just for road rage    and I started reflexology and I take a sneaky look at horoscopes (which I have NEVER done before) although I put most of this down to desperation, but it could be the 1111 thing.  

My older sister has a lot of weird stuff like this happen to her - she knew when my nan died even though she wasn't there, she says she just 'knew'


----------



## Shellebell

Oooo Pod, I have sooooooo many stories just like that hun, My mate and his Dad are pyschic. His Dad has coded dreams and has been tested in USA etc
Not sure if his website is up to date  http://dream-detective.com/index.html

/links


----------



## Rees1978

Arrgghhhh...stop chatting so much


----------



## Rees1978

Arggh stop chatting so much I cant keep up with you gilries  

natter natter   

Ive eatern two toffee's knikki  

p.s sorry last post posted before I finished it ...whoops!


----------



## MistyW

It's gone all spooky in here  

I really do believe in the power of dreams.  I've had dreams that have come true a few days later.  Really random stuff too, nothing you could rationally predict.  

FO - I hope so, would be the first time in a very long time     , but suspect it just wind


----------



## Fire Opal

oh god i need a weeeeeeeeeeeee

got 30 mins to wait  

fo


----------



## MistyW

Wee in your shoe and tip it out the window


----------



## Fire Opal

it had crossed my mind, 

crazy lady

fo


----------



## Topkat08

God can u lot stop blooming chatting! im just keeping dp company while he decorates the stairway  but come to have a look for some wallpaper for the living room  

ive forgotten everything i have read now  

Rees should like u weight gain is a good thing 8 1/2 to 10 stone! not bad. I was just under 10 stone when i started clomid n now im 11 and a bit    im dreading having to go to the hospital for the pre op thing coz they're gonna weigh me n probably tell me im to fat for more clomid  

bubs u can get away with eating a whole pack of biccies... ur utd lol

dp keeps opening the window when im asleep... could that be causing the zig zag temp?!  

PoDsY always knew deep down u were ummm.... strange  

*sobs* FO im a earthling as well  

I believe in dreams & always read my horoscopes etc 

ive forgotten all the other posts  

Hay Shelle hows u?!


----------



## knikki

FO - why can't you just go for a wee?!?! 
what have i missed?  will you have to take a bucket with you if you get MS in the future?!?!

Rees - naughty, naughty   

Hey Misty!


----------



## Nicola-Kate

Hey gils,

You may aswell take me of the list TK hun. I woke up in the early hours thinking i had wet myself(tmi srry) and the witch was there. Funny has she stands laughing every month and puts another dagger in my heart. Im sure there has to be more to life than feeling like this all the time.
I thought i could deal with my feelings but every month it gets worse. I just want it to end why does go do this to us and leave so much evil in the world. Im sorry im moaning again its all i seem to do today its even harder being rembrance day and thinking about buddies lost in iraq i just wish they are looking down on me and sending me a miricle. 

love to u all


nix


----------



## knikki

Big hugs Nix   

Random comment of the day - has anyone else noticed the disproportionate amount of Nics, Nikkis and Nicolas on this website.  It's a bit worrying...


----------



## Fire Opal

When things go wrong as they sometimes will,
When the road you're trudging seems all up hill,
When the funds are low and the debts are high
And you want to smile but you have to sigh,
When care is pressing you down a bit,
Rest, if you must, but don't you quit.
Life is queer with its twists and turns,
As every one of us sometimes learns
And many a failure turns about,
When he might have won had he stuck it out.
Don't give up though the pace seems slow,
You may suceed with another blow.
Success is failure turned inside out,
The silver tint of the cloud of doubt,
And you never can tell how close you are,
It may be near when it seems so far.
So stick to the fight when you're hardest hit,
It's when things seem worst
You must not quit.​for you NK


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya Knikki 

I noticed that..and theres two topkats out topkat08 and someone else..


----------



## Nicola-Kate

Oh god f/o 

thank u im crying again but it was so nice.
thanx all of u could be nobetter supports in the world.


----------



## knikki

NK - we will be here to hold your hand when you are pg too.
We will even hold your hair back for you when you have MS.
Promise!  and you will be pg someday, it will happen for you.


----------



## Rees1978

Hey NK..

  

We are here for you hun..x


----------



## Topkat08

aww NK im soo sorry hun! sendina BIG   2 ya!  u'd think it would get easier as the months rolled by but it doesnt does it?! but we will get there n the end n we must believe that  

Rees whos got ma name?!    cheeky beggars!


----------



## Rees1978

If you do a search TK it comes up TOPKAT....  Cheeky  

Well lovely ladies i have to finish off some work then off to get the bus in the   cold.

I may pop on later but all depends,must catch up on ******** and then its   tonight for me... 

If I dont see you on ********,I ll speak to you in the am tomorrow   for now 

Mel

xx


----------



## knikki

bye hun.  I have added you on ********.


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Rees have a good night hun   x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Awww sounds like my clomid lovelies need a big hug



Sorry for those with BFN's .. It could be your miracle next cycle                  have a good cry and remember your FF's are here to keep you going 

Cat x


----------



## Fire Opal

uuuuuuuuuuuHooooooooooo

tk where ya been this arvo ?
hope ya had a good day, 

oh god dh has brought a dvd on the roll out of the new replacement for the hurcules plane, that he's been working on for the past 2 years (designs wing bits ), he's making me watch it, i'm trying to look interested but my god its boooooorrrrring

I hate planes they scare me
the thing you do to keep them happy  

fo


----------



## Topkat08

LOL FO sounds like fun x u cant be paying that much attention 2 it if ur on here  

Been a busy bee 2day hun... well sort of lol had 2 get some supplies in n been decorating the stairway, no sorry been keeping dp company while he decorates   just looking online for the wallpaper i want for our living room. got the family up 4 x-mas so giving everywhere a new look  

hay Cat hows u hun?! x

P.S any chance of putting up our test chart on the front page of our new room plz?! it keeps getting lost with the amount of  that goes on in here


----------



## harmony802005

hi there ladies
Just wanted to come and say hi and see how everyone else,wish for once i cld write how happy i am and loving life but once again today i just don't want to be here, 1st thing is my bloody neighbours had there music blearing till 3.30am so i haven't had any sleep to make it worse thay had very loud sex,with her daughter being locked in the bedroom banging on the wall shouting mummy and she just carried on,it all stop at 12 and then someone came round about 12.15 and thay had like a party and where smoking drugs i know that thay do crack just makes me so so mad her poor daughter anyways i have got in touch with my housing officer and i think other ppl have complain about them i was just in tears last night and shaking to bits i manage to record it all on my mobile so there is my evidence,2 AF came and it is as heavy as ever and I'm just so so sad as i should have been 4 months pregnant by now every day feel worse  just cant get my head around it all and the 3rd thing is my pain is getting so so bad i went to the Dr's today well i hobble to the Dr's to get some morphine patches and he tried giving me a lower dose so once i notice he had given me the lower dose i then had to go back and see him and say i need the 20mcg patches otherwise i will be going to hospital i finally got them but why is everything a battle in my life,i just feel like someone or something is testing me and i just want to give in,like now i am in bed and cant move,poor Claire is doing so so much for me,sorry for the moan ladies just once again good old harm is feel down that makes a change for me,grrrrrrrrr i hate life !!


----------



## strawberryjam

Hello

I feel really guilty for not being bale to keep up with personals,

DK I am really sorry that you got a BFN  

Harmony, your neighbours sound awful sending you a big  

Hi to topkat, fireopal, knikki, rees, nicola-kate, poddy and anyone else I have missed.

I am 13 dpo post ov today, how late can implantation happen? do you think there is any chance it could have happened yesterday!? I did a cheapy this evening and it was a BFN but I am hoping that it was too early. A bit crampy but no other signs of af.

I am still really tired, sore boobs and I don't feel myself. Heres


----------



## Topkat08

FO looks like u've finally got stuck into the film  

Hay Harm i know what i would do with the neighbours n it wouldnt be reporting it 2 the council   sorry to hear ur still feeling down n in pain hun   

RJ  dont feel bad about personals, i find it hard with the amount u've gotta catch up on lol x If conception occurred, implantation typically happens seven to ten days after ovulation, but it can happen a few days earlier or later as well. info from the other ff site   so there is still hope hun


----------



## harmony802005

i cant do anything tk as thay r crack heads babe and plus i am really ill at the mo,i tell u what i am not normally scared of anything of anyone but for some reason i am,i think its because i know what drugies r caple of and because i live on my own its harder :-(,when will good stuff happy,ppl keep saying u got to look to the brighter side and think postive and i am like how can i do that when everything in my life has turned to poo :-( :-(

How r u tk hunny,im so so sorry to go on im just all on my own and in serious pain just taken some pain releft,found out today the patches i where using where out of date,i thought claire had checked so hence thay havent worked as good grrr arggg x


----------



## Topkat08

Oh im with ya now. I though Claire lived with ya?!   what did the council say?! are they gonna move ya or evict the crack heads?! dp said u should get in touch with environmental health as they r the ones that do the anti social behaviour/ nuisance neighbours etc dont worry about the moan.. that's what we're here for   bummer about the patches being out of date... thats probaly why ur still in so much pain   still no news for the hospital?! x


----------



## harmony802005

oh ya hun i got enviromental health coming rd tom as well babe,i live on my own hun claire just stays at weekends babe,nope no news yet im going to ring em  on thursday as that wld be a week hun if i get this sorted then i will have the strengh for other things i just am soooooooo low and so so tired im just hopeing thay dont do it again tonight but wat thay dont know is i recorded it all on my mob and on there it says the time and its so so clear,saythank to dp hunny xx


----------



## strawberryjam

I am sorry things are rubbish for you at the moment, harmony and you are in so much pain. 
Topkat I am really trying hard to be positive 

x


----------



## harmony802005

thank rj hun,so where r u in ttc hun as we havent really spoke before xxx


----------



## strawberryjam

We started trying in 2003 I have PCOS and recently found I had a hydrosalpinx so had tube removal 01/10/08 my consultant thinks we have a good chance of conceiving now and it is possible that the tube may have been the root of all our problems so have agreed to try clomid for 6 months at the higher dose. I previously had clomid at 50mg. I used to have really long cycles until I started having acupuncture and had recently started ovulating by myself, hoping the clomid will produce more eggs and increase the chance of my one tube catching, am also on 1500mg metformin.

x


----------



## Topkat08

thats good Harm, hopefully something will get sorted then  

RJ u better stay positive or else   it is hard as u know but we will get there in the end   x


----------



## harmony802005

oh wow hun well good luck rj babe,im just waiting to have an op to take away my left ovary and my lining in my womb and then hopefully i can get back to a normaly life in some way,u have come to the right place for support hun thats for sure xxx


----------



## strawberryjam

Harmony,I really hope you get a date quickly and that it helps you.  I think the waiting is worse than anything else. 

TK, (Hope you don't mind me shortening your name) I am trying to stay positive the next few days will tell me more!

x


----------



## Topkat08

RJ just had a look at ur chart n its a steady rise... im feeling positive for u even if ur not   x no probs about the name either... its what most of the nutters on here call me   x


----------



## Topkat08

Plz help someone!!!

If i ov'd on cd 17 of a 28 day cycle (i think if i go by the last 2) that would make me 5dpo but if i test when my ticker says that would only make me 11dpo so if u have a late ov that doesn't effect when af comes does it?! when should i test?! x


----------



## harmony802005

ya rj i have been in chronic pain for 3 and half years thats why my dr wanted me to get preg so i cld have a hystrerumy hun i got pregnant after 2 rounds of clomid as i was ovulating but then sadly lost angel at 7 weeks and 3 days even haing the injections to stop u m/c this was my 4th lost hun x


----------



## harmony802005

isnt it 14 days afterwards babes?


----------



## strawberryjam

Harmony I am so sorry to hear that   I had been getting nagging pains in my side for quite some time I just thought it was one of those things I am a nurse and am always concerned about coming over as a bit of a hypochondriac so I never mentioned to my GP although my first GP was as much use as a chocolate teapot. and I don't expect he would have done anything about it. After my lap the cons thought that might have been the root of the pain. I really hope the op takes away your pain, being in pain is so miserable.
x


----------



## strawberryjam

Topkat08 said:


> Plz help someone!!!
> 
> If i ov'd on cd 17 of a 28 day cycle (i think if i go by the last 2) that would make me 5dpo but if i test when my ticker says that would only make me 11dpo so if u have a late ov that doesn't effect when af comes does it?! when should i test?! x


I if you ov'ed on CD 17 then I would expect this cycle to be longer unless your leutal phase is quite short, how long is your LP normally?

x


----------



## Dilee-99

hello ppl

At my sisters at mo but going home so thought I would ask you this and hope you answered when I get HOME  

Woke up at 5.30 am and temp 35.8, Went back to sleep till 6.30 (normal temp time) and it was 36.3, Which di I record!! I know which I want to record


----------



## harmony802005

its hard hun as i have endometisos and pcos hun i had an op 3 years ago to remove endo but it came back and that is why i have the pain i am so sick of hospital been in 100 times over 3 and half years just seems never ending i have nothing bad to say about the nurses thay r lovely thay kinda know me know at my hospital but i am sueing my local hospital as the way i have been treated is so so bad when i was in last time a medical jnr dr said all of it was in my head and that i lied about having injections to stop me m/c and also the gyn dr that where there never told me i had a large cyst thay just said my ovary is enlarge,i have been to see my gyn dr and he isnt happy as i should have had an op to remove iti just wanted the drs to stop lieing and tell me wat is going on x


----------



## Topkat08

thats what i thought Harm 

Im not sure RJ b/c when i first started clomid n it regulated my af's she would show herself every 30-31 days up until about 2 cycles ago where it has been 28-29 and on both of them i ov'd on cd14. The 1st month was on clomid the 2nd month was without then i was back on it this cycle but i didn't ov till cd17 for some reason n my chart is like a zig zag (but on a couple of nights dp did open the window when i was asleep)

according to my ticker i should be testing in 6 days but that would only make me 11dpo n i thought it was recommended to wait till atleast 14dpo.

Does late ov make a late af?! x

Dilly hope ur alright hun! what time do u normally take ur temp?! U should always go by ur first temp (unless u had atleast 3 hours sleep) n then adjust it. Heres a good link to adjust it for ya... http://www.mymonthlycycles.com/bbtadjust.jsp

/links


----------



## harmony802005

i would test at the 14 days hunny x


----------



## strawberryjam

Thank you for that link TK I sometimes wake a bit early and never quite know what to do with my temp. I would test at 14 days as well.

x


----------



## Dilee-99

TK I dont want that to be my temp cos will mean it looks like I never ov'd and had false positive opk!!!


----------



## Dilee-99

TK I make your test date day 30 xx


----------



## Topkat08

Thanks hun x

I just read ur last post n Boy u have been through the mills   I would of broken that Jr Dr's legs n stuck them up his  what an insensitive  to come out n say that! have u written to ur local PCT to tell them the lack of support/ tx u have been getting form the hospital! If u are suing then i would recommend waiting till ur in full health b/c that's going to be really stressful physically n emotionally.

No probs about the link RJ... ive found it soooo useful lol x u will need to round it up or down but the way i do that (dunno if its the right way but hay lol) if its 4 or below i round down to the nearest number & 5 or more up. i.e 36.44 (36.4) 36.45 (36.5) x 

Dilly i've just looked at ur chart hun. It is still early days hun so u still might ov. My last 2 cycles i ov'd on cd14 but this month it was cd17 so there is still time   
Do u have PCOS?! that could cause a false reading on the OPK's


----------



## Dilee-99

Ye I do and I know its prob why opk pos but that was the only pos opk I ever had!!!!!!!!! Not chrting it yet............will see what the morning brings!!! off to bed, sorry to be self obssessed xxxxxxxxx

love to all xxx


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Dilly, thats the best thing 2 do hun. wait till the morning 

anyway............


----------



## Dilee-99

changed my min and charted it lol. Can you have a gradual climb after ov rather than a big jump??


----------



## harmony802005

tk hun i have spoken to pals and i have spoken to the complaints team at the hospital i just got to write it all down but its alot to write for 3 and half years i have started but i havent got the motivation to do it the person i spoke to at the hospital complaints dep said i deff have a case,i just dont want anyone to go though waht i went though ever hun x


----------



## harmony802005

night night tk hunny xxx


----------



## Dilee-99

I'm A nurse too RJ? Dont you just feel silly not knowing lol!!


----------



## DK

Right ladies im off to bed! im knackered and got to leave at 7! Booked in for 8!

Dreaded op day!!!!!!

If i cant get on tomorow i will try thursday if all goes well!

Thanks for all your support and help ladies means alot!

Lots of love and hug! XXX


----------



## Topkat08

Just popped 2 see DK...

Good luck tomorrow hun, i know how scared u are but im sure everything will be alright. 

Hopefully we'll speak tomorrow if ur feeling up 2 up but if not take it easy  

Luv TK x

P.S PoDsY get u get the 11m 11s  lol x


----------



## strawberryjam

Morning,

Good luck today DK   

Dilly, I never covered female fertility in my training!! I do feel a bit stupid not knowing!

I have got the day off today, highlight of my day will be the visit of the gas man!

x


----------



## knikki

Good luck DK and thanks for my pic on my profile.  it's my very first one!!


----------



## JW3

Hey girls,

Really quickly wanted to share my good news.

AF turned up today and going for scan at 3pm so hopefully they are going to give me some clomid and I'll be on to round 2 this month rather than waiting a month - woohoo!   

Real busy and go on hols 4.30am tomorrow, so might not be able to get back on to tell you whether they've given me the clomid or not.  

Love to everyone - there have been so many posts to read back - I've read them all and thinking about you, especially you Harm.

Love
jenny
xx


----------



## knikki

Good luck Jenny and have a fantastic time in Marrakech.  Sounds amazing!


----------



## MistyW

Hi Jenny, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you get it  

Have a great time in Morocco, ooh wish I was going  

Hope DK's op is going well, and she gets home soon x


----------



## Rees1978

Good morning ladies,

Yet again alot of gossiping going on er  

Hey DK,How are you today honey?feeling any better hun?

Yo TK.Whats happening,how you doing?

Hiya Harm,

Im sorry your in pain and having a tough time with it all,it is hard I know  

allo Knikki  what you up to!  

Hey Jen,FO,Dilly  

Pod did you get your 11.11 bms  in last night ?


----------



## caz24

hiya girls,

hope your all okay,
gotta get on with my ecdl again today (so boring!) and omg did anyone watch this morning earilyer about that little boy? - baby p its so so sad    made me cry 

had branflakes for breaky again today, getting used to the taste now, think I'll have a chicken pitta brad for lunch and my last food related guilty pleasure (apart from hot choch with marshmellows on!) - wosists! they taste so so good!!!!! lol

dk hope your op is going well - Ive had ovulation drilling as well

jenny - hope you have a brilliant time on your hols !

hows everyone else?

Caz xx


----------



## knikki

hey caz and rees,

I'm not up to much.  working hard..!!  

Caz - is that a freudian slip?  Are you having brad pitt with chicken for lunch as opposed to chicken pitta bread....Sounds much tastier!!   

N x


----------



## caz24

lol didn't realise i said that !!! lol wouldn't mind a bit of brad pitt instead though!!!  

caz


----------



## Fire Opal

just a quick hello as off to work at 1 but will have pc with me so back on later

Caz we have started a clomid food monster page if you need to vent about eatting bad things and any food related stuff, come swim with us in a sea of choc and nutters  

fo


----------



## caz24

fo - think i need to join that lol   

caz x


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya Caz,

Your being good very healthy  

Lol..to Brad Pitt and chciken..sounds nice though


----------



## Lettsy

Hiya,  

I'm trying to enjoy one of my few days off work.
I have about 5 layers of clothing on whilst sitting here and i'm sure if I keep telling myself it's lovely and warm eventually my body may just think the same and stop shivering!    

Topkat- i'll be testing around the 22nd of Nov.   Ooh i've just realsied we're on the same cycle days as well!

Think i've messed up this month though. DH went abroad lecturing on CD16 so up until then we had been having lots of    BMS. According to my chart I probably ovulated around CD18. He comes back today so I think it's too late . . .   
I should find out my Day 21 Blood results on friday so fingers crossed.

 to everyone who testing soon 

Sx


----------



## Rees1978

Lettsy 

Hiya,how you doing? Think your testing on the same day as me hun? 

Remember sperm can last up to 7 days hun so you may be in for a chance?


----------



## caz24

there's a Christmas party at work and they all get dressed up and just been looking at some websites such as next, DP, Evans etc and god knows what I'm going to ware ! - wish i was thinner now lol theres so many nice dresses but unfortly i wouldn't look right in them as my tummys way to big (not from being pg either!) and i hate my arms!! there all wobbly! - might just pretend I'm ill the day of the party if i cant find anything lol  

but promise to try and find something first lol   - although i hate shopping (prob cuz of my size) I'm size 14 - 16 (more 16 really, depending where i shop), and I'm petite as well so makes it doubly hard to find something that fits!!  

anyways going to jump on the wii fit for a bit 

Caz x


----------



## Rees1978

Hello again lovely ladies.

Sorry TMI today..lots of whitish cm in undies,and getting soggy,whats that sign,good or bad?  Roughly about 4 dpo today


----------



## TracyK

Big       to you all

Good news - went to the clinic today and hit my weight target!          
I've got to have a hycosy, which Im a bit scared about , in Dec and all being well will get clomid then. I've heard some horror stories about them but keeping positive - DH is coming with me. Can I just ask all you ladies who had one did you stop sex without protection?She said no unprotected sex for a month but as have to do a preg test just before and I dont ovulate seems a bit pointless

Grrrr stupid sister texted me saying " you're braver than me, I wouldnt want to go through all that" thanks a lot for the support - not!


----------



## Lettsy

Hello Rees, yep I think we are testing the same day   

TracyK         fANTASTIC NEWS HUNNY


Sx


----------



## Lettsy

Why is my banana man not dancing in the previous post?


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya Lettsy your banana is dancing hun... 

Congrats on your weight loss Caz....


----------



## TracyK

thanks hun
where are you all?


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Tracy,
You have to abstain from CD1 to whenever the 'op' is as you wont know if you are pg by testing.
e.g you could be on CD21 when you have the treatment....no pg test will show +ve, but you could be.
PoD


----------



## TracyK

Thanks pod - my cycles have always been erratic - never had a 28 day cycle so seemed a bit OTT


----------



## JW3

TracyK - what great news about starting treatment so pleased for you   , just ignore your sister if they've not been through it they can't understand.  We'll all be stronger because of this and ready to go through the childbirth etc. and whatever comes along later down our lives.  Well done with your weight target, knew you could do it.  Just keep thinking of the end goal and you'll get through the hycosy no problem.  

Lets hope this is the start of lots more good things happening to all the girls on this thread.

Just off to my appointment now, thanks everyone for the good luck etc.

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## TracyK

Thanks Jenny - let us know how you get on, good luck


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello all

need advice please, I was given clomid 4 months ago and told to come back after xmas if no luck,
feel a bit in the dark, have no follow up date, do you think i should ring and sort one out for new year 

The reason i'm worried is that i'm 36 in june 09 and Bath clinic will only give you a free go at ivf up to the age of 36,
that gives us 6 months to get sorted out  
don't even know if we will need icsi or ivf 

what to you gals think ?

Tracy great news well done, is it a HSG ya having as i have had that done. I've started a clomid food monster page, for ladies wanting to lose weight, any tips would be great, well done

fo


----------



## JW3

FO - are you not on the IVF waiting list already?  If not get them rung up and see about it.  I think at least in the area I live the list for ICSI or IVF is the same list.  You only go on another list for donor sperm/eggs.

At least get your next appt booked with them, you can always cancel if you get pregnant.


----------



## TracyK

I'd ring up FO and say what you've just said and see what they cane do. 
It's an internal scan where they pump dye through the fallopian tubes - not sure if thats diff to HSG? I wasnt keen but she said that best to check tubes are clear, and that after a good flush out chances of getting preg are higher. DH is coming with me, I insisted!


----------



## bubkin

FO call them


----------



## Fire Opal

cheers guys just called the clinic and left a message for them to call me, they never pick up  

Tracy HSG is the dye thing, I would strongly advise asking if dh came come in the xray room as well,
I did and was so thankful i did, as i was in a lot of pain ( like v v bad period pain) as my left tube is blocked, 

he had to wear a really heavy xray vest but held my hand and looked after me, it also help with him understanding what i had to go though as he would never had understood other wise. don't worry most have v little pain, defo take a mild pain killer an hour before and be ready for a little blood, take a s towel but they should give you one.
I don't want to scare you just want you to know what can happen,  

hope this helps
fo


----------



## Fire Opal

Well just had a call and have an appointmet for the 6th Jan 09  

v happy as know we'll know more about what happenes next,
Thanks for you all advising me to ring them  


Where is you at TK ? 
my temp is not as steady as the last 3 months, dropped today   prob the lack of clomid me thinks

Fo


----------



## Topkat08

Hello girlies,

Just read all 3 pages that u have left... n cant remember it now  

hay DK hope the op went alright hun. no more toothache now eh  

Woohoo FO 6th of Jan eh?! that was my original app but bought it forward to this month lol not long to wait then really. Good Luck x Hows u anyway?! x

Caz hows u hun?! that story about baby P was on the news y'day n made me sick! how can anyone do that to a child?! I hope u dont mind me asking but do u know what shape u are?! im a size 14 n have a similar problem (dont like belly n arms etc) but littlewoods/ great universal/ Marshall ward do a handy shape guide thingy then tell u what would best suit ur shape. If u find a dress sleeveless just get a shawl thingy... lovely  

what is it with Brad Pitt that u girls see n i dont?!  Urgh! i'd rather pitta bread   lol 

hay Lettsy gonna add ya to our list (if i can find it now lol) if u ov'd on cd18 then ur only a day behind me good luck    

Tracy well done on the weight loss hun  im sure the Hycosy will be alright hun n then hopefully u'll get ur hands of the evil pills  

 PoDsY hows u weirdo?!   

Jenny sorry to hear that af vreeped in on ya hun   not long to go before ur hols eh?! lucky 

Rees hows u today hun?! all good i hope x u and Lettsy are testing on the same day  

Well i dunno whats going on with my temp... again! it was only 35.8 today   is it 2 early to tell if this month has be successful yet going by my chart coz its all up n down (and last night i didnt have the windows open)


----------



## Fire Opal

tk

i'm doing ok cheers, getting lots of work done before next round of clomid,
spooky about the 6th jan, lets hope i don't need it and get pg's for xmas

temp noy looking that speady this month not as mad as yours.

so we're about time for implantation me thinks, not that hopeful this month.

Hows you hun ?

oh sadly i'm a pitt fan, spesh in Mr and Mrs Smith yummmmmmmmmmmmmy, oh and fight club, oh and oceans 11 and 12 13, yum scrum nice bum


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Tk  im Ok thanks hun.

My news today is   tmi soggy undies   wonder what this means? How you doing my dear  

DK,Great your feeling better then are you?where are you today..

Hey FO,I managed to hold off until my lunctime too   you eatern all your nuts yet? 

Hello all th other lovely ladies


----------



## Fire Opal

Rees the banana has gone and just nibbling on a few nut, no choc today 

fo


----------



## Topkat08

Yep FO my chart is just crazy... it was better last month n i wasn't on clomid   but never mind 
Still time for a xmas BFP n wouldn't that just be the perfect x-mas pressie?! u should feel hopeful coz there's a woman i talk to on her who was also on clomid, after the 5th cycle she stopped taking it n fell pg 6 weeks later  

Nope not a fan of Pitt but give me Vin Diesel any day! that's what u call yummy   

Soz Rees not sure about the soggie undies   sure u've not wet yaself


----------



## Rees1978

Oi TK Cheeky   its def cm  

Girlies I have great size follicle which has popped hoping my eggy is a good one


----------



## Fire Opal

Oooooooooooooooooooo swing Vin now ya talking he is hot to trot

ooooo just the thought of laying next to him in the buff with his fab bod and his sexy deep voice 
Is it me or is it HOT in here

Oh dear think i need a lay down or a cold shower 

fo


----------



## TracyK

Fire Opal said:


> cheers guys just called the clinic and left a message for them to call me, they never pick up
> 
> Tracy HSG is the dye thing, I would strongly advise asking if dh came come in the xray room as well,
> I did and was so thankful i did, as i was in a lot of pain ( like v v bad period pain) as my left tube is blocked,
> 
> he had to wear a really heavy xray vest but held my hand and looked after me, it also help with him understanding what i had to go though as he would never had understood other wise. don't worry most have v little pain, defo take a mild pain killer an hour before and be ready for a little blood, take a s towel but they should give you one.
> I don't want to scare you just want you to know what can happen,
> 
> hope this helps
> fo


Thanks FO.
Looked at the info they gave me and online and think there is a difference hun - mines an ultrasound scan and not an xray but yes heard the dye part can be very sore. DH has promised to come hold my hand, the nurse said someone should come.
I have a high pain threshold with the chronic myofascial pain but will dose myself up as well!She said that better chance of getting preg and wont waste any clomid months. Not looking forward to it but keep thinking could be worse and it least something is happening!


----------



## TracyK

Fire Opal said:


> Well just had a call and have an appointmet for the 6th Jan 09
> 
> Fo


Thats great news


----------



## harmony802005

hi tk hunny van desal i have so spelt his name wrong is gay hunny but he does have a fit body,i like david boreanaz he is from angel or was angel in buffy the vampire slayer xxx


----------



## knikki

Right, will try and remember stuff from the previous posts.

FO - well done at being pro active and getting an appointment sorted.  At least you've got something to count down to now.   

TK - good morning!

Rees -   re the soggy undies!! God knows what that means!!  How do you know you have a good size follicle??  Have you had a scan today?  Will it hatch into a   or a  .  Answers on a postcard please!!

Tracy K - congrats on the  

Harmony - I'm more a spike kind of girl...!!

Hi to Caz, Jenny, Dilly, Pods, Bubs and anyone else I have missed!


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya Knikki,

When I had a my scan on Friday last week they said I had a 20mm follicle which is popping,spoke to Misty on here and she said thats a good size...just hope for a good eggy..and hope if it is a good egg I want a   not a   

Please please let it be a good eggy     and it joins good


----------



## bubkin

Vin diesel all the way girlies!! mmmmmmmmmm yummy   what i wouldn't give to rub him down with some baby oil while he talks dirty to me in that sexy voice!!!  

see what you girls do to me lol!!!


----------



## knikki

I blame your hormones bubs!!


----------



## bubkin

lol god i have heartburn!!  thats about it lol  i cried watching juno on my ipod today .... saddo lol


----------



## TracyK

Good luck with the eggy rees

I prefer hockey players myself.......


----------



## Rees1978

Thanks Tracey,and glad you got your date for appoinment too


----------



## Fire Opal

Harm did you say Vin was gay  

Oooooooooo spike from Buffy now he was yum, I like um a bit bad  

fo


----------



## TracyK

Angel from Buffy *dribbles*
You know I have a really good feeling that by Christmas some of us at least will be preg or ovulating - not sure why just feeling positive


----------



## knikki

me too hun.  I quite liked angel when he was angelus, but not when he was angel...  Dont know what that says about me....!!


----------



## Rees1978

I know Tracy,I have that feeling aswell,something tells me theres going to be great xmas presseis coming our way...lots of positive thought do help I am told.


----------



## harmony802005

i have met david boreanaz and he is sooooooooooooooooo lovely i used to go to convetions,i like spike but not as much as angel or angelus lol i wld love to be bit thats abit werid isnt it lmao,ya he is gay hunny i know when i heard which was ages ago i was like omg never thought that lol,i also like buffy and willow,so glad there r some buffy ppl in here lol xxx


----------



## harmony802005

i really dont want xmas to come i have only got 2 presents and i am just not in the mood and everyone likes ah u got to have xmas and i just wanna scream, to me xmas is a celebration but this year i deff have nothing to celebrate and also i should have been 5 months by xmas just so so hard anyone else not looking forward to xmas xxx


----------



## knikki

harmony - to be fair i wouldn't kick any of the 4 out of bed if they were asking.  Sarah Michelle Gellar is gorgeous and the girl who plays willow seems to be great fun!  I am sad to say that I have all the buffy and angel series on boxed set.  I am a proper addict!   

I didnt know there were buffy conventions, what have I missed!?!

Was gutted when SMG married Freddie Prinze junior - dont see the attraction at all!

Sorry all TMI from me!!   

I'm not looking forward to xmas either.  I have to go my nans to see all the family on xmas morning and they will all be there fussy over my cousins baby.  Mine should have been the first grandchild if we'd have conceived at any point during the first year we started ttc.  Find it quite painful.  I am sure it is much harder for you tho hun


----------



## Topkat08

Sorry just gotta say Vin Diesel IS NOT gay... i dunno who's told u that harm lol x Anyway girls tongues away... u all like Brad Pitt so leave Vinny D 2 ME!!!    have is twin bro Paul Vincent! Angel out of Buffy... one word... URGH!!! u girls need to get 2 the opticians

Knikki since when has 4.16pm been morning?!   lol hows u hun?! x

Aww Harm im sorry ur feeling rough n not looking forward to xmas   x


----------



## harmony802005

omg hun i have been to loads of conventions i got all the bosets as well on dvds and there autographs,it was done by a company called starfuray where great fun but there was alot of cueing thay where sometimes in blackpool and london,i think thay had there last one this year hun,the make up artist of buffy and angel is my friend dayne u get all quite close at the convention it is cool and u make alot of friends i havent been to a convention in ages though as thay can be very dear its about £75 a ticket thats for the wkend and then u have to pay for somewhere to stay it can be dear but fun xxx

tk he said that in an interview ages ago honest im not lieing hun xxx


----------



## Rees1978

Oh I like Bruce Willis,hes mine


----------



## TracyK

Aw sorry you guys aren't looking forward to Christmas. This year it's just me, Dh and the furries, and I'm looking forward to just chilling out with him, watching cheesy movies and eting lots lol

Just watching extreme pregnancies on home and health ( why I torture myself I dont know!) They have had a few mums who found they conceived and/or carried successfully due to a healthy diet and taking vitamins etc *runs to chemist*


----------



## harmony802005

love angel and buffy the vampire wish thay wld bring it back though maybe a movie like thay done with sex in the city wld be good lol,
tk cant believe hun its been 1 month and nearly 2 weeks since i lost angel hun :-( xxx


----------



## knikki

A movie would be fab!!

I wish I could say that time will heal Harm, but I'm not sure that it heals exactly.  you will still miss your little angel and wonder what could have been.  Life works in mysterious ways sometimes, but something positive has to come out of it for you.  Don't know what this yet, but there must something good around the corner for you and clare.  

TK - I am in a time warp...  it's still 10am in my world..., so good morning to ya again!!


----------



## Fire Opal

I'm wiv you TK no way is Vin gay, won't have it said  

Harm when i was 20 there was the first buffy film, named my first dog buffy, then the series came out and i looked a real geek.

the film was a real p**s take, v funny, had a guy from 90210 in it,

Rees Bruce was good in his day but is a bit oldy baldy now 

fo


----------



## harmony802005

hi knikki wish i cld be postive but after losing 4 babies and on my last preg haveing an injection to stop me m/c and now im haveing an emergency op to remove my left ovary and the lining of my womb just cant feel postive at all,just wish sometimg good wld happen, but it never seems to,we went to a baby memorial about 3 wks ago it was lovely thay released some doves and said a few words and we got a snowdrop plant to take home but it didnt help me though it wld give me some kind of closer but it hasnt i still pine over my son callum who i lost 10 years ago life man grrrrr arggggg x


----------



## knikki

Err...that'll be luke perry fo.  I am a big geek!

Fo, why fire opal?  I love those stones.

Harm - its only natural. I know that doesn't help much.  Wish I could wave a magic wand for you and make it all go away.  I don;t blame you for struggling to stay positive - there are only so many knocks you can take.  Massive   x


----------



## harmony802005

ya fo i didnt really like the film that much the show was better ah cool another buffy fan i have named my fish and my hamsters who have sadly passed away i name em spike and angelus and buffy,then had a hamster called buffy then angel and now i have one called gizmo never named my cats after buffy or angel as i had em before the show started lol


----------



## Topkat08

Rees u can have Bruce Willis   

FO glad ur standing ya ground with me lol... (anyway i have a very good/ strong/ accurate gaydar  )

Vinny D has never said he is gay. He HAS said he wants his private life private n who can blame him but thats doesnt make him gay! Proof to back it up....
Hollywood action star VIN DIESEL has slammed rumours he is gay and remains defiant about keeping his personal life private. The XXX star is notoriously guarded when it comes to his romantic relationships. He explains, "I'm not gonna put it out there on a magazine cover like some other actors. "I come from the HARRISON FORD, MARLON BRANDO, ROBERT DE NIRO, AL PACINO code of silence." Diesel claims he prefers to date in Europe, where he's not as easily recognised and thinks celebrities dating other celebrities are just asking for trouble. The actor doesn't want people going through his garbage, taking his photo at Starbucks or making his name into a "Bennifer-style" punch line saying, "It's a sucker's bet." fair play to him i say  

Aww Harm im sorry hun   it must be horrible x

lol knikki think ur as weird a PoDsY


----------



## harmony802005

so so true knikki i sometimes think the ladies in here must get nark off with me as i am not postive at the mo but i wouldnt want to lose anyone as a friend as thay have all help me heaps and more so,just wish i cld say things happy and be lalalalala about everything rather then be dull and negative but ladies i love ya all and thanks for putting up with me xxx


----------



## harmony802005

lol tk hunny that made me laugh i was just saying that wat i heard it doesnt bother me if he is or not lol,now david boreanaz lmao yummyyyyyy xxx


----------



## Fire Opal

Harm Fire OPal as i am a Goldsmith (make gold and silver one off jewellery) and when i was signing up on here couldn't think of a name,
In my shop i have a list of stones and went for that

loved buffy series, wish they would do re runs on normal tv, when spike saved the day at the end i cried  

fo


----------



## Fire Opal

right closing shop, then off home 
catch ya all later you crazy cats

fo


----------



## harmony802005

as i was going to say thay do re runs on fx hunny but ya thay should do re runs on bbc2 as well,ya fo i remember u make jewelly hunny i love jewelly bet u r busy this time of year babe xxx


----------



## knikki

Harm - you cant just put on a brave face when you aren't ready to.  You need to grieve for as long as you need to and that why we are all here to support each other.  We wont get fed up of you - promise ! Everyone needs a sounding board to let off steam and vent pain.   

TK - I will take that as a compliment.  Yeh Pods - I'm as mad as you!!  

FO - its a cool name,

Bring on the buffy re-runs...!!! WE WANT BFPS AND BUFFY RERUNS - now thats a whole other thread!!


----------



## Rees1978

Catcha later ladies..got to log off now,leaving work shorlty..speak soon 

Mel
x


----------



## Topkat08

aww FO & Rees   lol x

Aww Harm u aint gonna loss none of us as friends hun   we'll always be here for ya  

Knikki that wasnt meant as a compliment    

Anyway whats everyone having for din dins tonight?! we're having liver n bacon with onion gravy n rice MmMmMmM   x


----------



## knikki

I'm cooking for dh's great uncle who is 87, so I am cooking a steak pie from scratch, with farty cabbage.

TK - I still love you hun!    I can't help being


----------



## harmony802005

oh your dinners sounds nice,claire made me a chicken sandwhich didnt fancy dinner tonight it was nice though,ur pie sounds nice,i used to make a mean sausage pie omg it was sooooo nice lol xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Girls might be worth checking on the boy/girl thread to see if you are due free credits.. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=166407.0

Cat x


----------



## harmony802005

hi hun can u exsplain wat the credits mean god i have been here like since the start of this site and i havent got a clue what credits r for xxx


----------



## PoDdy

Phew! How many pages  Right, I am going to write a proper reply now  

Hey TK   you back at work yet hun? 

Knikki, glad you want to be associated with me and my   

Harm, you are super special to us and we aren't narked with you sweety, you amaze me.  For everything you are going through, you still seem to be able to put a smile on my face     even if you are having trouble raising one on your own.

Cat, I will check out the link !

Rees, you keep Brucey    I'm gunna fight over Brad with the girls    I tried not to like him, but I just can't.....Jude Law is the same (Cold Mountain - OMG- hot stuff)- naughty but nice!

Tracey, firstly, sorry I couldn't write much earlier, but just wanted to clarify about the abstaining.  I had to do the same for my L&D, but luckily I had it before I actually ovulated and then ovulated on CD28 (seen through temping). Secondly (and more importantly)   congrats on hitting your weight target woooooohoooooooooooooo

FO, great to hear you back on form and well done for sorting out your next appointment  

Hello Hope, Jenny, Dilly,  ....uh oh, who have I missed   

Ohhhhh my news - I got my first EVER positive LH surge on a pee stick   

PoDdy


----------



## Topkat08

Hay PoDsY 

Yep kinda back at work just doing a couple of jobs a day  but making the most of it for now n decorating the home. Like to redecorate every so often (18 months) but got the famo coming up this xmas so thought id bring it forward a bit lol x how r u anyway?! could u have a look at my chart plz n give me ur take on it. I think its all ''a sign''    

Hay Cat hows u hun?! when r we gonna get a new room?! this ones getting busy lol x


----------



## harmony802005

rrrrrrrrrrr poddy congrats hun on ur first postive  surge hun and thanks for ur comment,most of me just feels like giving up but something is keeping me hear and i dont know wat its a werid feeling,maybe my sons r in sprit i dont know but i feel weak and tired and so so low but for some werid reason i am still here xxx


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Harm, hang on in their sweety.  

Hi TK,
Your chart looks good hun.  

PoD


----------



## Topkat08

Eh my chart looks good?! i was thinking the complete opposite with it being up n down like none of them before! but think it might be a sign   how mad do i sound?! lol shouldnt it be at a steady level n rise steadily instead of doing a zig zag?! 

Anyway how r u?! dont see u that much these days  

Is anyone watching Dipatches on C4?! these poor children. One little girl had 3 3" nails hammered into her head by her family to confess to being a ''witch'' God why do i watch things like this?! Its not coz im sick its coz i cant believe some things people do


----------



## PoDdy

Mine's done the zig zag thing before   - it doesn't matter, as long as it stays over the coverline and if it dips and AF doesn't show, then discard it.

Now I've moved jobs, I can't get on here during the day   and when I do, I have to post quickly!

Feeling glad, as I'm about to ov, but fed-up with the whole thing and not sure what the next step is...don't want to wait for Feb appointment, want to get on with next step OR get UTD.....

How's you?  AD's kicking in yet?

PoD


----------



## Topkat08

Oh ok   me lol x

bummer about not being able to come on n the day.... u must have loads to catch up on when u get in lol x 

r u private or on the NHS at the mo?! isnt there any chance of ringing n asking to be put on a cancellation list?! its worth a try hun   thats if u dont get a nice  for x-mas   
 

Ad's aint making much of a difference but getting there slowly. Gotta go back to see if i can get some different ones. Got the famo up for x-mas so want to be my old self   x


----------



## harmony802005

r tk sweety i am sure u will have a lovely xmas hun,can i asked wat ad u r on babe x


----------



## PoDdy

teee hee, your old self or your odd self  

I'm going to call up for my CD21 bloods and then push for a sooner appointment, since they are only going to refer us anyway.  Been looking at fertility clinic and going to an open evening in December.

PoD


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ok gosh you lot natter so much it takes you about a week to need a new room   Oh my word .. I do have to advise with my moderator hat on that you should use the chat room for conversations .. but clomid girls do have a habit of being natter boxes !!

Ok opening a new room for you ... may it bring you lots of wonderful luck and BFP's   going to lock this one but give me two minutes to open a new one for you  

Cat x


----------



## Topkat08

Im on Citalopram hun x

lol i meant my odd self...   

good on ya hun x good luck x when do u get ur results?! x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

New home this way ...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=166428.new#new this way ...


----------

